# Women's 2007 Hunting Contest Discussion



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Hey ladies this is where we can all chat with each other about everything going on with the hunting contest :wink:


Baby Bow I look forward to us being teammates :cheer2: Arizona's first archery season starts on friday Aug 24th, I am so excited :thumb: 
Go team 5:wink:


----------



## mathewsgirl13 (Mar 12, 2007)

Shannon it is you and me honey!!!

Let's kick some tail!!!!


Whoop!! Go Team 3!!!


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

hoytgirl13 said:


> Shannon it is you and me honey!!!
> 
> Let's kick some tail!!!!
> 
> ...


Good luck gals :wink: but don't get them to big:nono::chortle:


----------



## huskerbabe (Jun 15, 2007)

bowhunter12346 we are partners!!!! :darkbeer: I sent you a PM!!!!
Fill me in on the details!!


----------



## LovingArchery (Jan 21, 2007)

*team9*

Hello tmvidsgirl, are you ready to do some Hunting ? I won't start here till Sept. 15th. How about you Mustang-holly


----------



## tmvidalsgirl (Aug 9, 2007)

Mustang Holly,

I am pumped. I'll be in my tree on Sept. 15!!!!

Annie


----------



## mn_huntergirl (Jul 10, 2007)

Looks like we're #1 camoqueen!! I'm so excited about getting out there and killin somethin!! :dancing:


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Ladies if you want to change your team "names" from numbers just let me know:wink: I am so excited


----------



## Baby Bow (Jan 10, 2006)

CountryWoman,

Great new...glad to have you as my partner! Number 5 has always been my lucky number so lets see what we can do.

Our opening day here starts Sept 15th. for Whitetail. How come we are not counting turkeys?


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

H4E---I will try to do you proud...Go Team 14!!!!!!!!!


----------



## camoqueen (Sep 18, 2006)

mn_huntergirl said:


> Looks like we're #1 camoqueen!! I'm so excited about getting out there and killin somethin!! :dancing:


Rock on! We start September 15th. Just got stands hung last weekend. Getting really excited to spending some time in the woods.


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Baby Bow said:


> CountryWoman,
> 
> Great new...glad to have you as my partner! Number 5 has always been my lucky number so lets see what we can do.
> 
> Our opening day here starts Sept 15th. for Whitetail. How come we are not counting turkeys?


I don't know if I am hunting Muley's or coues whitetail . . .whatever I find :lol:

We decided not to count turkeys because alot of states you have to draw a tag and alot of places it is to late to put in:wink: We have lots of things to chase though :cheer2:


----------



## queenie3232 (Feb 2, 2007)

Well Doe Girl its me and you darlin..lets kick some tail!! TEAM #13:wink:


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Team 1:
camoqueen
mn_hunter girl
Team 2:
Barb Carlson
LadyLiberty
Team 3:
SoonerGirl
hoytgirl13
Team 4:
diamond
rackmomma
Team 5:
CountryWoman
Baby Bow
Team 6:
Cookie Bear
smurphysgirl
Team 7:
DeeS
laurie6805
Team 8:
browningmama_3
deer_slayer82
Team 9:
tmvidsgirl
Mustang_Holly
Team 10:
heathshayne
LADYSHOOTER330
Team 11:
Jag
thebeast
Team 12:
Huskebabe
bowhunter12346
Team 13:
queenie3232
doegirl
Team 14:
Huntin4Elk
absolutecool
Team 15:
Critter Gitter2
doe_eyes76
Team 16:
melam
morgansgirl

Here are the teams(in this thread too :lol we have a team 16 now :cheer2:


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Team 17
Squeeg
Katydid211
:wink:

We still need one more to make Team 18?????


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Is it too late to sign up for a team???


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Team 18
PAOUTDOORWOMAN
thedogmother
Team 19
pink camo
turkeygirl

Okay Ladies the contest officially starts tomorrow :cheer2: I think we are done with teams unless two more people send me pm's before midnight :wink:


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

DeeS I sent you a pm regarding our partnership. Good luck to everyone and happy hunting. I am going for the small 5 point critters as well. The big buck is the goal but hopefully we can add critter points as well. So this is the place we post our results? I am excited. That is all I can think about ladies!:sad:. I can hardly wait till archery season opens up here!!


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

laurie6805 said:


> DeeS I sent you a pm regarding our partnership. Good luck to everyone and happy hunting. I am going for the small 5 point critters as well. The big buck is the goal but hopefully we can add critter points as well. So this is the place we post our results? I am excited. That is all I can think about ladies!:sad:. I can hardly wait till archery season opens up here!!


Post your results,pics ect in the rules/teams thread :wink: This is just to talk all about it :lol:


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

*whooo hoo*

:banana: whoo hooo i am so excited~! i sent you a pm thedogmother i am sending for my second doe tag friday.....now i cant sleep lol i am to excited


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

*i ust thought of something*

what if we don't get a buck can we use two does?? i didnt see it in the rules...


----------



## Sooner Girl (Aug 15, 2005)

hoytgirl13 said:


> Shannon it is you and me honey!!!
> 
> Let's kick some tail!!!!
> 
> ...


You got it!!!:wink:


----------



## thedogmother (Jan 8, 2004)

Well I just read the rules. Lucky for me (I guess) that I haven't had any luck yet this season. Rules say it starts Aug 24th. I have been hunting since July 14th. I am going to go out this weekend. Wish me luck. I have been chasing a nice buck since July 28th.


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

thedogmother said:


> Well I just read the rules. Lucky for me (I guess) that I haven't had any luck yet this season. Rules say it starts Aug 24th. I have been hunting since July 14th. I am going to go out this weekend. Wish me luck. I have been chasing a nice buck since July 28th.


Hopefully you get him :thumb:


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

*Go Team 18!*

good luck team mate!!!!!!! hope you get him!!!!! i wont be able to start for deer till the 29 of sept.  but i am going to look into the "fun" see if i can start at that i have a few ground moles in my back yard that need taken care of :wink:lol i think a field tip will do it for them lol hehehehehe


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

The gophers have been into my irisis here  and the rabbits ahve been in my snapdragons and . . . .well I have lots of options for the fun too, now I just need to remember to get a picture with me, my "target" and my bow


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

*fun*

lol you can make a kabob (on a arrow )out fun critters! then take the picture lol


----------



## pink camo (Jun 8, 2006)

PAOUTDOORWOMAN said:


> lol you can make a kabob (on a arrow )out fun critters! then take the picture lol


OMG... That would be hiliarious!! I would love to see a pic of that!


----------



## deer_slayer82 (Jun 28, 2007)

Hey browningmama_3, I sent you a PM. Let's have a great season! #8 is pretty lucky for me because my anniversary is April 8th ! Hopefully it will work for the both of us!

Good luck to all but most importantly, HAVE FUN:wav:!!


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

*Good Luck Everyone*

yes, good luck everyone and have fun!!! 

deer slayer... what is a hush kit???:embara:


----------



## deer_slayer82 (Jun 28, 2007)

PAOUTDOORWOMAN said:


> deer slayer... what is a hush kit???:embara:


It's a set of vibration and noise suppressors made by Diamond that you can pick up for like $20. I didn't really think they would make a difference but they definately do!

I started scouting some critters in my backyard for one of those kabobs you talked about! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

*hush kit*

i have the edge also and i dont think i have a hush kit on it .....maybe due to poundage that i am shooting but this thing is really quite and i dont think i feel the vibration.....comparing the pse that i did shoot now that had a vibration with limbsavers.......myboyfriend explained more to me :embara:lol



 good luck on your kabob!!!!


----------



## deer_slayer82 (Jun 28, 2007)

PAOUTDOORWOMAN - PM sent and thanks!


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

:cheer2: Team 5
. . . .*Baby Bow we have points*:RockOn: 
5pts cottontail
5pts jackrabbit

We rabbit hunt all the time but I remembered to take pictures this weekend :wink: and I actually have camo on since we were out deer hunting . . . . I am easily distracted sometimes though :chortle:


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

*Congrates!!*

way to go country woman! i have 34 more day beofre we here in pa can start shooting anything sept 29 for deer and oct. 1 for small game but who is counting....:wink:


----------



## Baby Bow (Jan 10, 2006)

YOU ROCK COUNTRYWOMAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Way to go!!

We can not shoot anything here yet. I am ready when the day come though.


----------



## Critter Gitter2 (Sep 1, 2005)

Way to go Country Woman. 

I like the critter kabob idea. That would be great.
Doe_eyes76 I will shoot you a pm.

Good luck all.

Jen


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Well my squirrel season opener is this Saturday! I'm going out with the .22 first but I'll try with myb ow this weekend...see if I can get pink-camo and I some points!


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

Way to go Country Woman! The competition is on now! I better get busy! You have got us all off to a great start! :wink:


----------



## pink camo (Jun 8, 2006)

turkeygirl said:


> Well my squirrel season opener is this Saturday! I'm going out with the .22 first but I'll try with myb ow this weekend...see if I can get pink-camo and I some points!


Atta girl!! :thumb: Hey, do rabbits count? I'm going to the ranch this weekend and will try to get a few rabbits with my bow....should be exciting! :wink:


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

*yep rabbits count*

they are one of the kabob critters :wink:


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

pink camo said:


> Atta girl!! :thumb: Hey, do rabbits count? I'm going to the ranch this weekend and will try to get a few rabbits with my bow....should be exciting! :wink:


Baby Bow and I wouldn't have 10 points already if they didn't:cheer2: 
they count in the "other" catagory for 5 pts each (up to ten each person for a total of 50pts) 

I am hoping they will help of us makeup for not being able to tag does :wink: And it so fun chasing small things:cheer2:


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

PAOUTDOORWOMAN said:


> they are one of the kabob critters :wink:


 Kabob critters I love it :wink:


----------



## ladymamba345 (May 23, 2007)

Good luck Barb C...... :cheer2: (I sent a pm) Your season starts soon... Our season doesn't start until October 13th... Looking forward to teaming up with you.

Womens Hunting Contest

Team # 2


----------



## Addicted (Aug 6, 2007)

That's AWESOME!! Way to go! I wish I would've become a member of the site sooner and found this thread :sad: oh well! I'll have to keep watching for everyone's pics - good luck and have fun!


----------



## melam (Mar 9, 2006)

so the points have changed since the original thread?? ( i had jotted them down at home)... so turkeys don't count at all, then, am i correct? (Sorry, i'm brain dead this am!) .. and you can only enter one doe (we're a four doe state)


----------



## Baby Bow (Jan 10, 2006)

Turkeys never did count. I had asked that question before we got offically started. We can kill two of them per tag this fall here but I understand that some states you can not get turkey tags. And it is my understanding that it is also one doe and one buck.


----------



## melam (Mar 9, 2006)

Got cha! Just wanted to make sure 
~Kygirl~


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Everyone all geared up and ready to go? I know some of you can hunt this month :thumb:GOOD LUCK:wink: I haven't tagged yet but I am having a GREAT time


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

*not yet*

we here in pa have still 23 days and 23 hours and 20 mins till hunting season..... i am still getting a little tid bit here and a little tid bit there...:wink:


----------



## mn_huntergirl (Jul 10, 2007)

6 days!!! Still hoping to get that bear too!:59:


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

*getting excited....well more*

good luck keep at that bear!!!! went out this morning for a couple hours just scouting around saw tons of signs and they are now starting to shed the velvet ..havent found where they are rubbing yet..but found a couple of drops of fresh blood... we also found a bear den..noting the bear tracks leading to and from the hole...yes i got out of there fast lol not bear season yet here......... and deer season is only 19 days 1 hour and 3 mins!!!!!


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

I have to wait until the end of this month. Did get to go out scouting a couple of times and found the perfect tree!!! Saw plenty of tracks and the remains of a rabbit that a bobcat devoured. Is a bobcat a critter that counts as points? That would be awesome!!! I am so dang excited. Good luck to everyone. I don't know why my hubby didn't get in on the guys contest? Oh well.


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

*good luck*

to you also!...by boyfriend is on the mens team thingie....i have to beat him hehehe:wink: if i do it is only cause he is a great teacher!:77:got to get out there and practice more!! tomorrow is looking good for it!!:dance:16 days 19 hours and 28 mins to go !!!!!!


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

PAOUTDOORWOMAN said:


> to you also!...by boyfriend is on the mens team thingie....i have to beat him hehehe:wink: if i do it is only cause he is a great teacher!:77:got to get out there and practice more!! tomorrow is looking good for it!!:dance:16 days 19 hours and 28 mins to go !!!!!!


You always make me laugh when I see your "hunting countdown":wink: 

Our season ends tomorrow  haven't gotton anything but have had a great time :thumb: now I will just pack my bow around in november for my "general(rifle) tag" and then there is also the last 2 weeks of december  hopefully I won't need them :wink:


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

*since you like the count down*

here you go :wink: as of now........
16 days 
389 hours 
23357 minutes 
1401452 seconds 

Alternative version
It is 16 days, 5 hours, 17 minutes and 32 seconds until Saturday, September 29, 2007


----------



## deer_slayer82 (Jun 28, 2007)

*Pennsylvania Countdown*

If I could, I would just sleep until the 29th so it would go faster :wink: This cool weather that's come through the last couple of days isn't making the wait any easier!


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

deer_slayer82 said:


> If I could, I would just sleep until the 29th so it would go faster :wink: This cool weather that's come through the last couple of days isn't making the wait any easier!


i know what you mean it is like waiting for christmas to come when you was a kid.....


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

PAOUTDOORWOMAN said:


> here you go :wink: as of now........
> 16 days
> 389 hours
> 23357 minutes
> ...


 Thanks :wink:


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

*Congratulations Doe Eyes on your first bow harvest.* I saw it on the score keeping thread for the contest. I didn't want to post a reply on it so we could save it just for the points and pictures. Congratulations again. I still have a couple of weeks before I can start! Dee S is my team partner, so good luck team mate!

Hey, I think we should make a calendar with all of the pictures proving our points off the rules and points thread. * We could make an AT Huntress Calendar or something!!!* What does everyone else thinK!!! Congratulations to Doe Eyes again and Country Woman for her critter!!! I am having fun and haven't even started yet!!!

Laurie


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

*congrates!!!!*

whoo hoooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!
on you deer!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Critter Gitter2 (Sep 1, 2005)

Way to go Julie. That's 50pts for our team. I am doing the happy dance in my cube at work. The guys are looking at me funny (none of them hunt). Went and picked out some treestand spots and cleared some shooting lanes. I hope I can get one on opening day. The 29th isn't coming fast enough. Whats the count down now PAOutdoorwoman?


----------



## doe_eyes76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks, I am so excited! I couldn't wait to post the pics on here. I was going to try for a squirrel but never had any close enough. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

*lol here you go!!!*

Time until Saturday, September 29, 2007 (Philadelphia time)
12 days 
290 hours 
17416 minutes 
1045004 seconds 

Alternative version
It is 12 days, 2 hours, 16 minutes and 44 seconds until Saturday, September 29, 2007 (Philadelphia time)

Current time is
2007-09-16 21:43:16 EDT(local time in Philadelphia) 

whoo hoo it is slowly getting here!!!!:shade:


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

doe_eyes76 said:


> Thanks, I am so excited! I couldn't wait to post the pics on here. I was going to try for a squirrel but never had any close enough. Good luck to everyone.



:cheer2: Congrats that is great :wink: and I we both just have great taste in clothing(and accessories :wink 

Here is a copy of doe_eyes76 post from the points thread :wink:

Got my first bow kill opening day in CT! 50 pts. for you and me critter gitter2!
Looks like countrywoman and I shopped at the same store LOL!


----------



## outbacktodd (Aug 14, 2005)

I just want to say a big congrats to my wife (Doe_eyes76) on shooting her first deer! I could not be more proud of you, you deserve it, you definately put your time into the sport!! :thumbs_up


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

outbacktodd said:


> I just want to say a big congrats to my wife (Doe_eyes76) on shooting her first deer! I could not be more proud of you, you deserve it, you definately put your time into the sport!! :thumbs_up


 awwwwwwww how sweet is that!!!!


----------



## raider54 (Oct 5, 2006)

Thanks Country Woman for posting Doe eyes' pictures here also. That way we can keep the other thread just for the points and harvests, etc. 

I am so excited!!!!!!!!! :tongue: Can hardly wait!!!


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

raider54 said:


> Thanks Country Woman for posting Doe eyes' pictures here also. That way we can keep the other thread just for the points and harvests, etc.
> 
> I am so excited!!!!!!!!! :tongue: Can hardly wait!!!



*OOPS!!! I was logged on under hubby's name..* 

Good Luck everyone!


----------



## Critter Gitter2 (Sep 1, 2005)

Hey Julie, since you are Doe eyes_76 and i am critter gitter2 and you killed a nice doe maybe we should call our team Doe Gitter.  Way out there I know but I'm feeling creative tonight. lol


----------



## Critter Gitter2 (Sep 1, 2005)

Also PAoutdoorwoman, whats the count down? I'm not good in math (went to public school) I need you to figure it out for me. :wink:


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

*roflmao!!!!*

Time until Saturday, September 29, 2007 (Philadelphia time)
9 days 
234 hours 
14043 minutes 
842605 seconds 

Alternative version
It is 9 days, 18 hours, 3 minutes and 25 seconds until Saturday, September 29, 2007 (Philadelphia time)

Current time is
2007-09-19 05:56:35 EDT(local time in Philadelphia)


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

laurie6805 said:


> *OOPS!!! I was logged on under hubby's name..*
> 
> Good Luck everyone!


lmao!!! i did that with my boyfriends name but i quickly deleted it lol


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

raider54 said:


> Thanks Country Woman for posting Doe eyes' pictures here also. That way we can keep the other thread just for the points and harvests, etc.
> 
> I am so excited!!!!!!!!! :tongue: Can hardly wait!!!


:thumb:



laurie6805 said:


> *OOPS!!! I was logged on under hubby's name..*
> 
> Good Luck everyone!


:lol:


PAOUTDOORWOMAN said:


> lmao!!! i did that with my boyfriends name but i quickly deleted it lol


I think alot of us do that at times, I know I do it


----------



## deer_slayer82 (Jun 28, 2007)

*Paoutdoorwoman*

Finally we're down to single digit days left :blob1: :blob1:


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

yeah i know i am getting really really anxious whoo hooo:hello2::banana:i just wish i could make these days go faster!!!!:wink::clock: matter of fact i am going to go and shoot the only thing i can that foam shaped animals lol at least i make kill shots and dont have far to retrive:wink: that plus they dont spook


----------



## queenie3232 (Feb 2, 2007)

AHH October first has never taken so long to get here..this is my first hunting season and i can't wait..I will be hunting on my Uncles farm land and he has seen the same 10 point three times..so i am getting really pumped i have been going to the archery club about 3 times a week and i am getting really anxious! I can't wait to get some points up on the board for my team!:dancing: also i dont know what it is about these bananas but they really make me laugh


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

*lol i know*

the bananas really make me laugh also the one reminds me of family guy its peanut butter jelly time song lol...

this is my first year also! i went with the gun last year but got nothing could of gotten a doe but i didn't have a tag this year i have two:wink:

so if i get anything this year it will be my first kill ever...didnt even get a kabob critter last year


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

queenie3232 said:


> AHH October first has never taken so long to get here..this is my first hunting season and i can't wait..I will be hunting on my Uncles farm land and he has seen the same 10 point three times..so i am getting really pumped i have been going to the archery club about 3 times a week and i am getting really anxious! I can't wait to get some points up on the board for my team!:dancing: also i dont know what it is about these bananas but they really make me laugh


Good Luck:wink:

(I agree)
:banana::banana::banana::chortle:


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Come on Saturday!!! I am ready and waiting for my husband to take me to a tree!! The only bad thing is that it is supposed to get back up to 90 degrees this weekend!!

I got out yesterday afternoon and practiced, had on my shorts, crocs, face mask and gloves. I was hoping noone would drive by while I was out there shooting. :wink:

Now I got on all new shiny sharp broadheads and am waiting for some silly critter to stand still in front of me long enough to put the smack down on 'em!!


----------



## queenie3232 (Feb 2, 2007)

olice:


absolutecool said:


> Come on Saturday!!! I am ready and waiting for my husband to take me to a tree!! The only bad thing is that it is supposed to get back up to 90 degrees this weekend!!
> 
> I got out yesterday afternoon and practiced, had on my shorts, crocs, face mask and gloves. I was hoping noone would drive by while I was out there shooting. :wink:
> 
> Now I got on all new shiny sharp broadheads and am waiting for some silly critter to stand still in front of me long enough to put the smack down on 'em!!


Haha ya my boyfried told me to practice in all my get up too..i cant wait for my neighbors to drive by and be like what the its 90 degrees out side and she hascoveralls and a face mask on..i just hope they dont call the cops thinking i am a robber or somethin..haha..PS.CROCS RULE! i have the camo ones and pink ones and i live in them


----------



## Diamond (Oct 20, 2004)

queenie3232 said:


> AHH October first has never taken so long to get here..this is my first hunting season and i can't wait..I will be hunting on my Uncles farm land and he has seen the same 10 point three times..so i am getting really pumped i have been going to the archery club about 3 times a week and i am getting really anxious! I can't wait to get some points up on the board for my team!:dancing: also i dont know what it is about these bananas but they really make me laugh


I'm in the same boat. What part of IN are you from? I'm from the far south corner. The 90 degrees this weekend does help change the urge to be in the woods.


----------



## queenie3232 (Feb 2, 2007)

I am from the complete oppisite corner..i am from northwest indiana up by lake michigan..and the dang masquitos are back..ahhh its probably eveb hotter where you are


----------



## Diamond (Oct 20, 2004)

It's been so dry here that the mosquitos haven't been as bad as they normally are. I was really surprised to see farmers baling corn stalks. There isn't any hay available right now.


----------



## mn_huntergirl (Jul 10, 2007)

PAOUTDOORWOMAN said:


> the bananas really make me laugh also the one reminds me of family guy its peanut butter jelly time song lol...
> :


lol!! I get that song stuck in my head everytime i see that banana!! :banana:


----------



## mn_huntergirl (Jul 10, 2007)

:greenwithenvy: Congrats Doe Eyes!! 

Opener was the 15th here, went out Sat and Sun. Froze my butt off on Sat AM and went in early. Sat night I sat on my Bear bait, didn't see him. I did try to pluck some squirels, but they all got away :sad:. Went out Sat evening and took a shot at a doe 40 yards away and completely missed her. I'm glad, didn't want a wounded doe walking around :embara: and now I know to practice my 40 yard shot some more. I wasn't real confident with it in the first place.

Can't wait to get the weekend over so I can go out again (I work Fri thru Tues) ukey:


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

mn_huntergirl said:


> :greenwithenvy: Congrats Doe Eyes!!
> 
> Opener was the 15th here, went out Sat and Sun. Froze my butt off on Sat AM and went in early. Sat night I sat on my Bear bait, didn't see him. I did try to pluck some squirels, but they all got away :sad:. Went out Sat evening and took a shot at a doe 40 yards away and completely missed her. I'm glad, didn't want a wounded doe walking around :embara: and now I know to practice my 40 yard shot some more. I wasn't real confident with it in the first place.
> 
> Can't wait to get the weekend over so I can go out again (I work Fri thru Tues) ukey:


you get something this weekend!!!!( your weekend:wink


----------



## tmvidalsgirl (Aug 9, 2007)

Got me a squirrel opening weekend.....that's all.

Saw a nice big buck last night. Came out right under my stand. So many squirrels in the woods I didn't even hear him coming. He jumped out and stopped at 40 yards. Too far for me to shoot.

I'm very patient. He'll be back.....

Annie
Team #9


----------



## mn_huntergirl (Jul 10, 2007)

tmvidalsgirl said:


> Got me a squirrel opening weekend.....that's all.
> 
> Saw a nice big buck last night. Came out right under my stand. So many squirrels in the woods I didn't even hear him coming. He jumped out and stopped at 40 yards. Too far for me to shoot.
> 
> ...


Happy for you on gettin that squirrel!! Wish I'd have killed mine...lucky little critters!!


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Well I think I'm going to go out today andsee if I can get a squirrel or two with my bow. Might try for some groundhogs also if I see them. Should be fun


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

turkeygirl said:


> Well I think I'm going to go out today andsee if I can get a squirrel or two with my bow. Might try for some groundhogs also if I see them. Should be fun


:thumb: should be ALOT of fun :wink: Good luck:wink:


----------



## mn_huntergirl (Jul 10, 2007)

turkeygirl said:


> Well I think I'm going to go out today andsee if I can get a squirrel or two with my bow. Might try for some groundhogs also if I see them. Should be fun


Good luck. Wish I was huntin instead of workin! :sad:


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

tmvidalsgirl said:


> Got me a squirrel opening weekend.....that's all.
> 
> Saw a nice big buck last night. Came out right under my stand. So many squirrels in the woods I didn't even hear him coming. He jumped out and stopped at 40 yards. Too far for me to shoot.
> 
> ...


Hey Annie,

I think you are suppose to post a pic or quote in the "Rules and Teams" thread about your squirrel. It counts as points for your team as a "Critter"!!! I think this is just the discussion but the points are racked (no pun intended LOL:wink up on the other thread.

Congratulations either way. 

Is this correct CountryWoman? Good Luck to all!!!

PAOutdoorwoman.....we need a count down:tongue:
Laurie


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

tmvidalsgirl said:


> Got me a squirrel opening weekend.....that's all.
> 
> Saw a nice big buck last night. Came out right under my stand. So many squirrels in the woods I didn't even hear him coming. He jumped out and stopped at 40 yards. Too far for me to shoot.
> 
> ...


Congrats . . .pics:noidea:



laurie6805 said:


> Hey Annie,
> 
> I think you are suppose to post a pic or quote in the "Rules and Teams" thread about your squirrel. It counts as points for your team as a "Critter"!!! I think this is just the discussion but the points are racked (no pun intended LOL:wink up on the other thread.
> 
> ...


:thumb: that is right unfortunatly if pic no points


----------



## Bowhuntin' Babe (May 2, 2005)

Hey ladies! I'm fairly new to archery talk and wondered if there is any way that I can still get in on this hunting contest?!


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Bowhuntin' Babe said:


> Hey ladies! I'm fairly new to archery talk and wondered if there is any way that I can still get in on this hunting contest?!


Sorry all full  but good luck hunting this year and definately post pics and a story:thumb:


----------



## Critter Gitter2 (Sep 1, 2005)

Spent today in the woods picking out trees for climbers and putting up hang ons. We got about 300 acres of new land to hunt yesterday and I am pumped. Lots of deer signs. It is suppose to warm up here this weekend. Hubby says I can't shoot a doe unless its 50 degrees or less.  He doesn't want it hanging in the heat. We process our own. I guess I can't get too upset with him he is letting me hunt until the end of October. Usually we take turns so one of us is always home with the kids and the shop. My goal is to be tagged out by then. That will be a challenge 6 does and a good buck in 3.5 weeks. I just don't see it happening. .

PA.O.W. what is the count down to Saturday? I am going crazy... I have established I math isn't my deal. Help a girl out. 
Good Luck to all.


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

*whoohoooo gettin close!!!!!*

Customized counter
Time until Saturday, September 29, 2007 (Philadelphia time)
4 days 
105 hours 
6313 minutes 
378801 seconds 

Alternative version
It is 4 days, 9 hours, 13 minutes and 21 seconds until Saturday, September 29, 2007 (Philadelphia time)

Current time is
2007-09-24 14:46:39 EDT(local time in Philadelphia)


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

*sorry*

i had the computer off all weeekend due to me being in the woods all weekend heheheh getting the movement down of the deer i am soooooo excited!!!!!!!!! heck we hung out our camo at like 1 30 am after i washed them it supposed to rain thursday and friday so they should smell really good for the deer!!!! on saterday now i need to go and get me some acorn scent as we dont have that big of acorn crop this year...last year i got nailed all the time with dropping acorns and they hurt this year i got nailed once! soo i am thinking (and i might be wrong) that if i get some acorn scent hanging out they will more than likly come in to check it out......:embara::embara::darkbeer: i am still hoping for me to get that beginner luck buck heck i will take a doe!! anything!!!!! lol ahhh the blood is boiling!!!! hehehe


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

turkeygirl said:


> Well I think I'm going to go out today andsee if I can get a squirrel or two with my bow. Might try for some groundhogs also if I see them. Should be fun


 good luck with the kabob critters!!!!!!




Time until Saturday, September 29, 2007 (Philadelphia time)
4 days 
104 hours 
6282 minutes 
376940 seconds 

Alternative version
It is 4 days, 8 hours, 42 minutes and 20 seconds until Saturday, September 29, 2007 (Philadelphia time)

Current time is
2007-09-24 15:17:40 EDT(local time in Philadelphia)


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

Critter Gitter2 said:


> Spent today in the woods picking out trees for climbers and putting up hang ons. We got about 300 acres of new land to hunt yesterday and I am pumped. Lots of deer signs. It is suppose to warm up here this weekend. Hubby says I can't shoot a doe unless its 50 degrees or less.  He doesn't want it hanging in the heat. We process our own. I guess I can't get too upset with him he is letting me hunt until the end of October. Usually we take turns so one of us is always home with the kids and the shop. My goal is to be tagged out by then. That will be a challenge 6 does and a good buck in 3.5 weeks. I just don't see it happening. .
> 
> PA.O.W. what is the count down to Saturday? I am going crazy... I have established I math isn't my deal. Help a girl out.
> Good Luck to all.


 we have a total of 4 buck tags and 6 doe tags!!!!(counting the kids) and we have till nov.10 to fill them well longer if you also count gun season and then there is late archery season but that is big time cold weather!but if there is a tag to fill i will go out lol!!!!!:wink:

Time until Saturday, September 29, 2007 (Philadelphia time)
4 days 
104 hours 
6277 minutes 
376630 seconds 

Alternative version
It is 4 days, 8 hours, 37 minutes and 10 seconds until Saturday, September 29, 2007 (Philadelphia time)

Current time is
2007-09-24 15:22:50 EDT(local time in Philadelphia)


----------



## doe_eyes76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Just wanted to say *Good luck*to all of you who's season opens tomorrow(29th)!!!


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

*remember i am a first time hunter*

the day started out with me seeing a doe in the morning but unable to see vitals then some local idiot started in with the sawing of the trees in my backyard sounded like then the 4 wheelers so by 8:AM my hunt was over so i went back to the car and waited for my boyfriend and step son to return to head home...well before we got home we went to look for a new truck seeing how our other one was "Found On Road Dead" :sad:anyways he found one not a truck but good enough to climb up the mountain a jeep..so he went and did all the paper work while i was home feeding the step son and then headed out to the football game ! which we won 41-0 our first win.:cheer2:.then right after the game( i didn't go in camo lol)i headed out for my for sure evening spot....well, it was getting close to the time when the deer come out to feed and play and what not..and after drinking some tea and some Pepsi before heading out i had to pee...soo i crawled out of the blind but i took my bow and a arrow with me for some reason..anyway i was in the middle of doing what i had to do and my pants down around my ankles :moon:and my bow sitting just few away from me....here came the herd..not one or two but 5 to 6 does 4 biggies and two small so with my pants still around my ankles :embara: i decided to reach for my bow slowly and smooth breathing slowly with my heart racing and my bum getting cold in with the breeze...i got my hand on the bow the deer didn't notice me i go to bring it up slowly but i cant get to move off the ground..i tug on it and tug on it still wouldn't come and the does not even noticing me still...then i look and here the darn quiver lock was stuck on a little twig so i try to maneuver the quiver lock out of the hoop of the twig and i though i had it when all of a sudden it snaps :sad: the does look up and i hold still with my white fat arse hanging out:embara: with my hand on my bow not moving the littlest one comes and looks still not moving the little then spotted me and the whole herd took off but they didn't snort or anything i guess they didn't like the look of things.:embara::embara::embara:.. so i proceed to pull up my pants :Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry::Cry:crying and cursing myself out i head back into the blind... while i was doing that with in 5 Min's of sitting back down in my blind crying...i heard a stomping sound i look out and there was a spike standing over my pee stomping then he went and sniffed it and gave it a taste.ukey:ukey:.the stayed around the blind for a good half hour by this time it was getting really dark out i had to wait till he was out of there before i left the blind and tare down the damn thing so i head out and back to the truck and i look i forgot my damn chair well i went to look and couldn't find it went got a shower and cried myself to sleep.... so that is how my first day of my first hunt!!!!:violin::violin::Cry: i need to find me some diapers!:wink:!!! lol

i still enjoyed my hunt even thou it was well catastverty..my blood was pumping and knees did get weak when them doe came out..


----------



## Critter Gitter2 (Sep 1, 2005)

PA.O.W That was hell of a good first day you saw something and that is better than not seeing anything. Thank you for the story, I was definately laughing with you not at you. You will have better luck next time. 

At least you made it out. I got to busy fixing other peoples stuff to even make it out. :sad: Maybe next weekend.


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

I am so sorry things weren't going your way but I agree seeing something is better then nothing :thumb: Just think you have looked forward to this for so long you don't want to be "done" the first day:wink: then again you guys can shoot more then one(buck only) like us gals in AZ :frusty: And what a story . . . .a good learning experience :noidea::wink:


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

CountryWoman said:


> I am so sorry things weren't going your way but I agree seeing something is better then nothing :thumb: Just think you have looked forward to this for so long you don't want to be "done" the first day:wink: then again you guys can shoot more then one(buck only) like us gals in AZ :frusty: And what a story . . . .a good learning experience :noidea::wink:


 lmao yeah keep bow in hand even when making a homemade scrape!:tongue: lol we can only get one buck here and as many doe tags you got..which i got two doe..so that is 3 deer i can harvest:wink:

i will get that doe i know i will !they followed their routine right down to the time!!! so now i know to pee before 630 lol i have to wait till friday night to go out to that spot again only cause the boyfriend works 2nd and he has that day off and i have no clue how to gut a deer yet :embara:soo i need him here with me:wink:


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

Critter Gitter2 said:


> PA.O.W That was hell of a good first day you saw something and that is better than not seeing anything. Thank you for the story, I was definately laughing with you not at you. You will have better luck next time.
> 
> At least you made it out. I got to busy fixing other peoples stuff to even make it out. :sad: Maybe next weekend.



like they say dont get caught with your pants down:redface:

yeah i can laugh now about it all but i was sooo mad at myself it wasn't funny lol that is why i couldn't bring myself to post it on here Saturday lol:embara: yeah everyone wants to know where i made my scrape after i told them what that young buck did lmao! i guees that is a good sign that it will bring them in during rut:noidea::sign10::nyah: tel them you are closed for a day or two lol and you will get right back as you need to go shopping for some food!!!!


----------



## mn_huntergirl (Jul 10, 2007)

PAOW you are too funny!! I love it!
I am having some crappy luck and getting a little discouraged. I've taken shots at 3 does and didn't hit any of them!! 
One was opening weekend at 40 yards and I should've known better than to take the shot. 
Yesterday I was sitting in a blind (new experience for me) and I had a doe come in. I watched her for a little bit, drew back and OF COURSE she turned and showed me her rear end. I sat there holding my bow drawn until my arms burned so I let down. Shortly after that she turned broad side! I waited a little bit and drew back again. She walked closer to the blind, was standing perfectly for me to shoot her broadside at 25 yards. I took the shot and my arrow went through the side of the blind, under her and into the brush behind her! AGH!! She looked around like "what the heck was that?" I set up with another arrow, drew back again and she walked away from me. I was not happy with myself.
At dark another deer came in, broad side 30 yard shot, simple enough right? I could see the deer, but it was darker in the blind so my pins were harder to see. I took the shot, and again, went passed the deer into the woods and went thump. It looked around and walked off. 
I know I didn't hit either one and I am getting upset with myself. I also sense that my boyfriend is getting frustrated with me too. I am thinking maybe I should just give up and try again next year.


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

*Dont Give Up!!!*



mn_huntergirl said:


> PAOW you are too funny!! I love it!
> I am having some crappy luck and getting a little discouraged. I've taken shots at 3 does and didn't hit any of them!!
> One was opening weekend at 40 yards and I should've known better than to take the shot.
> Yesterday I was sitting in a blind (new experience for me) and I had a doe come in. I watched her for a little bit, drew back and OF COURSE she turned and showed me her rear end. I sat there holding my bow drawn until my arms burned so I let down. Shortly after that she turned broad side! I waited a little bit and drew back again. She walked closer to the blind, was standing perfectly for me to shoot her broadside at 25 yards. I took the shot and my arrow went through the side of the blind, under her and into the brush behind her! AGH!! She looked around like "what the heck was that?" I set up with another arrow, drew back again and she walked away from me. I was not happy with myself.
> ...


hey don't give up at least you got your bow to shoot a arrow ...if i am not giving up after that fiasco i had you shouldn't!!!! just take it as a learning experience you know what you did wrong and what was wrong now you know how to fix it you might try lighted pins... sounds like they will come back...so keep trying you will get one i am sure!!!!!!! as for your boyfriend i am sure he missed a few in his day to...so don't let it get you down you can do it and will!!!!!!!:wink:


----------



## Critter Gitter2 (Sep 1, 2005)

mn_huntergirl said:


> PAOW you are too funny!! I love it!
> I am having some crappy luck and getting a little discouraged. I've taken shots at 3 does and didn't hit any of them!!
> One was opening weekend at 40 yards and I should've known better than to take the shot.
> Yesterday I was sitting in a blind (new experience for me) and I had a doe come in. I watched her for a little bit, drew back and OF COURSE she turned and showed me her rear end. I sat there holding my bow drawn until my arms burned so I let down. Shortly after that she turned broad side! I waited a little bit and drew back again. She walked closer to the blind, was standing perfectly for me to shoot her broadside at 25 yards. I took the shot and my arrow went through the side of the blind, under her and into the brush behind her! AGH!! She looked around like "what the heck was that?" I set up with another arrow, drew back again and she walked away from me. I was not happy with myself.
> ...


Dont give up. Just relax it will happen. Everyone misses deer. My first shot at a deer I missed him at 35yds. Used the wrong pin. He was a monster too. about a 140 8pt. Then my next encounter with him I was about 10 feet off of the ground climbing into my stand. I happened to look to my left and he was standing there looking at me. I was not happy. Oh wait it gets worse... I was bored in the stand decided i would do some stalking in the fresh snow. I was looking over the edge of a ravine steped out from around a huge tree looked to my left and who was bedded down there...none other than my buck. I was half drawn before he turned his head and seen me. I have never seen an animal move so fast. He was off and running before i got to full draw. I almost through my bow at him i was so ticked. He is still running around now he is a 14pt and I can't hunt the land he is on. :sad: That my friend was my first hunting season. 
If the boyfriend is frustrated tell him to get over it. Tell him to find another girl who would be out there hunting. We are few and far between my friend. However, guys who hunt are all over the place. :wink:


----------



## mooseswife (Aug 2, 2007)

mn_huntergirl said:


> PAOW you are too funny!! I love it!
> I am having some crappy luck and getting a little discouraged. I've taken shots at 3 does and didn't hit any of them!!
> One was opening weekend at 40 yards and I should've known better than to take the shot.
> Yesterday I was sitting in a blind (new experience for me) and I had a doe come in. I watched her for a little bit, drew back and OF COURSE she turned and showed me her rear end. I sat there holding my bow drawn until my arms burned so I let down. Shortly after that she turned broad side! I waited a little bit and drew back again. She walked closer to the blind, was standing perfectly for me to shoot her broadside at 25 yards. I took the shot and my arrow went through the side of the blind, under her and into the brush behind her! AGH!! She looked around like "what the heck was that?" I set up with another arrow, drew back again and she walked away from me. I was not happy with myself.
> ...


Don't be so hard on yourself!! Just hang in there!! Tell your boyfriend to have a little patience!! Good luck!


----------



## RanchWife (Oct 2, 2007)

Good luck to everyone! It is so awesome that you ladies love to hunt.


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Anyone had any luck yet? any kabob critters? anything? GOOD LUCK I am looking forward to pics:nod:


----------



## mn_huntergirl (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks for your support ladies, I appreciate it! I was just getting a little frustrated and needed to chill out.:embara: 
Went out again today with a good attitude and went over my mistakes in my head and worked out how things "should have gone." When I got set up today I made a plan to take my time and make sure everything was right before I let the arrow go.... Well, I didn't see anything, lol!! 
Well I did see a really upset rooster pheasant, but that's it. He kept making all kinds of noise and flying in at me. At one point he was within 10 feet me making that weird noise they make! Scared the crap out of me!!!


----------



## deer_slayer82 (Jun 28, 2007)

mn_huntergirl said:


> I am having some crappy luck and getting a little discouraged. I've taken shots at 3 does and didn't hit any of them!!


I know the feeling unfortunately. Opening day we kicked out 4 deer (at least) while walking in, who kindly snorted their way all through the woods. Okay, no big deal. At 6:45 am, two huge does and a little walked straight for our tree stand. When I finally had a clear shot at the first doe, which we thought was a strong 30 yds, I shot straight underneath her  ! Turns out, after re-ranging her, she was more like 40 yds. So she and the little one took off into the woods. Out of the corner of my eye I noticed that the third, and biggest doe, had still been eating soybeans and now was walking straight for a clearing at about 25 yds. I drew back, she stopped where I needed her to, and again, I shot underneath her  ! I was down to one arrow in my quiver and was pretty depressed at this point. Around 7:00, a button buck and a decent doe walked along the tree line we were hanging in at around 15 yds. I couldn't get a clear shot at the doe, but my husband could, so I told him he could take her. Perfect lung shot, quartering away at 20 yds. She only ran about 30 yds and fell over. Morning one - done by 7:30. That evening we sat in a different set. We saw 5 deer (4 doe, 1 button) but nothing close enough.

Now we come to yesterday (Tue). We could only go out in the evening so we got in our stand about 3:30. WHAT AN AWESOME NITE is all I can say to describe it. We weren't even dressed yet when a mature doe and a little one snuck up on us in the cut cornfield, not close enough for a shot though. In total we saw *23* deer from 3:30 till 7, 4 of which were males (a button, a 1/2 rack, a respectable 6-pointer, and a giant who had 4 on one side but never let us see the other). The craziest part was, the 1/2 rack and the 6 pointer were dogging a doe, ON OCTOBER 2ND :wink: Just before quitting time, another mature doe and her little one walked the edge of the field right behing my treestand. The first shot at her was about 30 - 35 yds. I don't know what I did but I shot about 3 feet in front of her. So what does any deer do when they've just been shot at, walk even closer! Okay this time she's about 25 yds. I pull another arrow out of the quiver...and drop it on the ground...and she sees me do it! Of course, she just stands there. So I grab my 3rd and last arrow, nock it, draw and get the steadiest I've ever been for a shot. I let the arrow fly.....and hear it hit a tree branch and deflect way up in the field behind her. They turn and slowly walk off towards the end of the field. Needless to say, I was not the happiest hunter in the woods at the time, but I got over it. I'm just grateful because despite missing 3 deer and feeling like I'm going to ukey: every 5 seconds because I have 24 hr morning sickness right now, in 7 1/2 hrs of hunting we've seen 33deer! Not only that, I get to enjoy the beauty of the outdoors, quality time with my husband, watching deer up close and not 200 yds away, and I have a had a big fresh scrape under my treestand yesterday afternoon.

Why wouldn't anyone want to do this :dontknow:


----------



## huskerbabe (Jun 15, 2007)

*Deerslayer82*

*Girl for cripes sake put more arrows in your quiver!!! If your quiver is too small then get a bigger one!!!*:BangHead:

I learned that lesson a long time ago! I dropped my first arrow, shot and missed the 2nd time and on my 3rd arrow I drilled her at 30 yards with a perfect X in the pumpstation!!!


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

The deer just aren't moving around down here in Texas. At least not where we are at. I think it is still early and a little warm. Ugg..... have to keep waiting!!! Went out this morning and nothing!! 

PS, I carry 5 arrows with me. I have lumenoks on them too. Last year it looked like a landing strip at an airport by the time I was finished!  I trust I am a better shot this year!! 
Laurie


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

:cheer2::cheer2:
10 more points for team 5 (totaling 20pt now)

Well I got new bow strings in the mail today so I took my bow out this evening while it was still sighted in with my old strings . . . to get rid of some of my kabob critters in my yard. 

I got two cottontails . . . unfortunatly I got the first one & took a picture and thought I was "done" . . . . .well then I got another after I had already gotton rid of the other so I will have to wait until next time to get a pic with two kabobs in it :tongue: Actually I got three but the other one got into the tumbleweeds before I could get him and I wasn't going in after him with my sandles on  One of my pictures almost didn't qualify :doh: my bow is on the ground in the background so I was okay . . .barely


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Hope everyone is doing great :wink: I am still on an adrenaline high :cheer2: can't even imagine what I may be feeling when I get to go deer hunting again.


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

congrates~~~!!!!!!! i didnt get anything last night but i didnt have any problems either not like the last time lol! it is to darn hot here so i only saw 2 does and that darn spike at my old scrape.... the doe where at 45to 50 yards out and moved to the lower field :sad: hopefully i have saterday to make up some points lol i did see a hunter which i thought my hunt was gone so maybe the herd moved down to the lower field due to him oh well there is next time.... daddy and the little one came out that night to scare me hehehehe but they didnt get a chance cause i didnt have to fight my blind to fold up this time ...i hate that part of the blinds ...i did how ever stab my blind with my arrow so i have a breathing hole on the one side now:embara:i think a little needle and thread will fix it:wink: well i hope everyone is getting something!!!!!!! we need a good frost as the biting bugs are still out in full force ( as i sit iching all of the bug bites)


----------



## deer_slayer82 (Jun 28, 2007)

huskerbabe said:


> *Girl for cripes sake put more arrows in your quiver!!! If your quiver is too small then get a bigger one!!!*:BangHead:
> 
> I learned that lesson a long time ago! I dropped my first arrow, shot and missed the 2nd time and on my 3rd arrow I drilled her at 30 yards with a perfect X in the pumpstation!!!


My husband bought me that quiver (and a new sight too!) soon after I got my bow as a surprise. He thought the 3 arrow would be okay. Plus, being a smaller bow he didn't want to get something too bulky for carrying purposes. I guess he underestimated my ability to screw things up sometimes :embara::embara: I think maybe I'll be getting a 5 arrow quiver when I go get a new peep sight put on because after hunting with mine for 2 days - I can't see a darn thing out of it unless the sun is just right.


----------



## Critter Gitter2 (Sep 1, 2005)

CountryWoman you need to change your name to rabbit slayer. Nice job. Looks like we all need to get on the ball to catch up to you on the Kabob Critters.


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Critter Gitter2 said:


> CountryWoman you need to change your name to rabbit slayer. Nice job. Looks like we all need to get on the ball to catch up to you on the Kabob Critters.


:lol: well I think CountryWoman works . . .I live in the country where it is easy to get a good oppurtunity . . .they keep eating my grass and flowers  Right now BabyBow and I are in second place with 20 pts . . . . .waiting for some more pictures to tally up points :thumb: Nothing funner then Kabobs :nod:small targets are great practice for bigger targets :wink:


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

*Congrates!!*

looks like we are having kabobs at country womans place folks!!!!:wink::wink::darkbeer:


----------



## mn_huntergirl (Jul 10, 2007)

PAOUTDOORWOMAN said:


> looks like we are having kabobs at country womans place folks!!!!:wink::wink::darkbeer:


SWEET!! I'm there!!
Great job country woman!!


----------



## Baby Bow (Jan 10, 2006)

Congrats Partner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have been out a few times and have seen deer every time but once but just have not had the shot I want yet. I am not worried so don't count me out yet. The season is still young. I will be leaving next Friday for a whitetail hunt to Missouri so that should be a lot of fun. Bought my tags the other night so I can pop those little guys now too. We can have kabobs together now.:wink:


----------



## doe_eyes76 (Aug 2, 2006)

*Nice job...*

I have been dying to get out and try to get a kabob critter, just haven't had the time! I was going to go hunting again saturday but it is supposed to be 86 and humid:sad: I don't want to hunt in that heat!!


----------



## mooseswife (Aug 2, 2007)

Our bow season opened up October 1st and I still haven't gotten the chance to go out and hunt. I stepped on a rusty nail Monday afternoon and had to go get a tetanus shot. I stepped on the nail with my right foot and got the shot in my left arm. My foot feels a lot better now but man did that tetanus shot hurt my arm. It is still very sore. I want to make sure I am 100% before I get out there. Congrats to everyone who has gotten a critter so far!!!!!!


----------



## tmvidalsgirl (Aug 9, 2007)

So I got a turkey, but didn't find him until the next day and something ate his head off etc. I retrieved his beard and a couple feathers. Does that count?

Annie


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Baby Bow said:


> Congrats Partner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I have been out a few times and have seen deer every time but once but just have not had the shot I want yet. I am not worried so don't count me out yet. The season is still young. I will be leaving next Friday for a whitetail hunt to Missouri so that should be a lot of fun. Bought my tags the other night so I can pop those little guys now too. We can have kabobs together now.:wink:


Thanks:wink: Good luck this weekend chasing . . .everything you can 


mooseswife said:


> Our bow season opened up October 1st and I still haven't gotten the chance to go out and hunt. I stepped on a rusty nail Monday afternoon and had to go get a tetanus shot. I stepped on the nail with my right foot and got the shot in my left arm. My foot feels a lot better now but man did that tetanus shot hurt my arm. It is still very sore. I want to make sure I am 100% before I get out there. Congrats to everyone who has gotten a critter so far!!!!!!


Those new 10 yr tetnus shots do HURT but they are worth it  Hope everything gets feeling better soon.



tmvidalsgirl said:


> So I got a turkey, but didn't find him until the next day and something ate his head off etc. I retrieved his beard and a couple feathers. Does that count?
> 
> Annie


 If you have a picture with the turkey(& not just the beard and feather ), you, and your bow you could pry have 5 points in the "kabob category":noidea: Congrats on getting it :thumb:


----------



## tmvidalsgirl (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm gonna post my pics even though I'm not in one. Here's my squirrel and my groundhog. 

That'll teach a ground hog to walk under my stand. He didn't suffer.....

Annie
Hope I do this right...
View attachment 301219


View attachment 301220


----------



## tmvidalsgirl (Aug 9, 2007)

If you have a picture with the turkey(& not just the beard and feather ), you, and your bow you could pry have 5 points in the "kabob category":noidea: Congrats on getting it :thumb:[/QUOTE]


DANG IT! I wasn't about to carry the carcass out of the woods...it was yucky...that's okay I'll get it right when it really counts....:tongue: and I have another turkey tag.

Annie


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Finally getting to head out again tomorrow. I think it is supposed to be hot here again this weekend. My husband is leaving Monday going out of town for probably 3 weeks so this will be it for a while. I sure do miss him when he is gone.....

I just put my camera in my fanny pack, if I don't get any pics of critters maybe I can get a few shots from my stand, we have some new hunting ground as my husband got on a new lease so I get to be his 'guest.' 

Good luck to all!!!


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

GOOD LUCK!!!

i get to go out tomorrow!!!!! no football game for the youngest it was cancelled....i wish it was not due to the reason it was cancelled...16 year old was killed in a car accident who was a member of the football team and helped out with the younger ones i was told...my prayers goes out to the family and freinds...


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I finally saw two does from the stand yesterday afternoon, was able to take a shot at one but missed. There was way too much adrenaline pumping...I am glad it was a clean miss.

Better luck next time!!


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

i saw nothing but the bf got a doe! well i cant say i didn't see nothing i had a chipmunk ran under my blind in the morning then got away before i could get it hehehehe i was going to stab it with my arrow ....then at night another one ran into my blind then sat off in the scrubs and *****ed at me for the next 10 15 mins none stop i was laughing at it.:wink: and i believe the spike came back around as i heard the stomping again but it was behind me and that window was closed due to no shot possible from that side.... i need to learn how to work a climbing tree stand! this blind thing is not working out lol!!!!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

We have got to get you up in a stand PA. you would love the view and you can see more stuff from up there!!

Once my husband got me to climbing I had rather do that as anything. I hate carrying my stand and it is noisy but I feel very safe in it and he bought me one of those HSS systems so I am even safer this year!!


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

doe_eyes76 said:


> I have been dying to get out and try to get a kabob critter, just haven't had the time! I was going to go hunting again saturday but it is supposed to be 86 and humid:sad: I don't want to hunt in that heat!!


Okay doe eyes, 86 and humid is NOTHING! Texas heat is the pitts! :sad: I haven't seen anything the 5 times I have been in the treestand except for the little kneehigh to a grasshopper I saw the 2nd day. No does, no bucks, no squirrels, no rabbits! , no skunks, no oppossum's, no armadillo's, no.............

Next weekend we are going to San Angelo, which is even futher south in Texas. Supposedly there are more deer there, but I am sure it will be hotter than N. Texas. We are hunting there for a couple of weekends. Then, the 2nd week in Nov we are going to KY. I sure hope we get on something soon, it is still early and in Texas that means *warm!* I may have to go ahead on a paid hog hunt!! :wink:

Congratulations on the critters guys. Critter Kabobs at CW's right? Count me in.:wink: Hopefully you have enough to share at the rate I'm going.


----------



## queenie3232 (Feb 2, 2007)

*I am really sick of the HOT!!!*

Well i finally saw a doe a couple nights ago and i got so excited my heart started pounding(i swear she probably could have heard it) but she never came in close enough for the shot..she does have two fawns with her, they are out of spots and they are button bucks so i wont take them..hopefully when it cools down i will see her again..i am new to hunting this year and all i can say is bring on the COLD!! I do love being in my stands though..I could spend the whole day out there with no worries, i love it!!:cheer2::archer:


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

tmvidalsgirl said:


> I'm gonna post my pics even though I'm not in one. Here's my squirrel and my groundhog.
> 
> That'll teach a ground hog to walk under my stand. He didn't suffer.....
> 
> ...


:cheer2: that is so cool :wink: YES definatly share your pics with us  I have never seen a groundhog they are about the same size as a Jack Rabbit:thumb:


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

CountryWoman said:


> :cheer2: that is so cool :wink: YES definatly share your pics with us  I have never seen a groundhog they are about the same size as a Jack Rabbit:thumb:


you really never saw a ground hog???? come to pa they are everywhere lol they do alot of damage to farmers grounds and even yards! them and the darn tiny ground moles!!! the bf stabbed one(ground mole) with a field tipped arrow last summer it was a dumb one lol i guess it would be something like prairie dogs but smaller...:wink:


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

tmvidalsgirl said:


> I'm gonna post my pics even though I'm not in one. Here's my squirrel and my groundhog.
> 
> That'll teach a ground hog to walk under my stand. He didn't suffer.....
> 
> ...


lmao i always wanted to do that to the darn things(ground hog)!!!!!! great shot~!


----------



## Critter Gitter2 (Sep 1, 2005)

tmvidalsgirl said:


> I'm gonna post my pics even though I'm not in one. Here's my squirrel and my groundhog.
> 
> That'll teach a ground hog to walk under my stand. He didn't suffer.....
> 
> ...


Nice shot on the hog. I will have to show my 8yr old daughter. She loves killing them (got a varmit rifle for her birthday). My husband allows her to call them "[email protected]@@." and her favorite thing to do is go "fat [email protected]@@" hunting.


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

Critter Gitter2 said:


> Nice shot on the hog. I will have to show my 8yr old daughter. She loves killing them (got a varmit rifle for her birthday). My husband allows her to call them "[email protected]@@." and her favorite thing to do is go "fat [email protected]@@" hunting.




roflmfao!!!!!!!:sign10:

does she say it in the austin powers voice???? lol


----------



## Critter Gitter2 (Sep 1, 2005)

No but she will sit there and call them...."here fat [email protected]@@." Here is a picture the "[email protected]@@ whackers" after her first outing with her gun. Yes she shot him. Then one of my youngest boy with the hog I shot last year with my bow.


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

*Those sure are some cute kids!! *Looks like their having lots of fun with those critters!!!:wink:


----------



## Critter Gitter2 (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks Laurie. "Having fun with the critters." I like that. The people I work with tell me its sick when I have them as my wallpaper.


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

Critter Gitter2 said:


> Thanks Laurie. "Having fun with the critters." I like that. The people I work with tell me its sick when I have them as my wallpaper.


lol tell them not to be nosing around your computer then!!!!!! cute kids!!!!!

here is both of mine they went deep sea fishing off the coast of Florida while visiting their Uncle Donald Duck:wink: (the name is a sisters revenge hehehe)with the grandparents!


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Critter Gitter2 said:


> Nice shot on the hog. I will have to show my 8yr old daughter. She loves killing them (got a varmit rifle for her birthday). My husband allows her to call them "[email protected]@@." and her favorite thing to do is go "fat [email protected]@@" hunting.


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

PAOUTDOORWOMAN said:


> you really never saw a ground hog???? come to pa they are everywhere lol they do alot of damage to farmers grounds and even yards! them and the darn tiny ground moles!!! the bf stabbed one(ground mole) with a field tipped arrow last summer it was a dumb one lol i guess it would be something like prairie dogs but smaller...:wink:


Nope never seen one :wink: not much(if any :confused3 in AZ and any time I have been anywhere else haven't been out and about the same time as they were


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Critter Gitter2 said:


> Thanks Laurie. "Having fun with the critters." I like that. The people I work with tell me its sick when I have them as my wallpaper.


nonhunters

The kids are so cute:thumb: glad they are out there getting "involved" in the great outdoors :wink:


----------



## tmvidalsgirl (Aug 9, 2007)

Critter Gitter2 said:


> Nice shot on the hog. I will have to show my 8yr old daughter. She loves killing them (got a varmit rifle for her birthday). My husband allows her to call them "[email protected]@@." and her favorite thing to do is go "fat [email protected]@@" hunting.


That's exactly what I said right before I let my arrow fly......


----------



## Native Girl (Jul 7, 2007)

Well, not really sure if this is where I should be posting these pics, but I really didn't see a thread that seemed appropriate. So, here goes.

This was the first weekend here in Oklahoma for archery season. I got in my stand around 6:40 AM and this guy came by around 7:40. At first I thought he was a squirrel. He was actually making a rub right next to the tree I was in, just 5 yards away..... The limbs on the tree was shaking so much I thought that the squirrels were up and about making their breakfast run. Then I peeked around the limb and to my surprise this is what I saw.... He ran a few does off the field (out of range) then came back under my stand and I got about a 15 yard shot.

Hope the pictures work.


----------



## Critter Gitter2 (Sep 1, 2005)

That is a heck of a buck NativeGirl. Congrats. 

Doe_eyes76 we got some work to do...


----------



## Native Girl (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks Critter Gitter. Too bad I didn't sign up and get on a team. Maybe next year. I wasn't sure where to post the pictures so Country Girl was kind enough to post here for me as well. Thanks ladies.


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

Native Girl said:


> Well, not really sure if this is where I should be posting these pics, but I really didn't see a thread that seemed appropriate. So, here goes.
> 
> This was the first weekend here in Oklahoma for archery season. I got in my stand around 6:40 AM and this guy came by around 7:40. At first I thought he was a squirrel. He was actually making a rub right next to the tree I was in, just 5 yards away..... The limbs on the tree was shaking so much I thought that the squirrels were up and about making their breakfast run. Then I peeked around the limb and to my surprise this is what I saw.... He ran a few does off the field (out of range) then came back under my stand and I got about a 15 yard shot.
> 
> Hope the pictures work.


congrate~! awsome buck!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Diamond (Oct 20, 2004)

I missed out on opening weekend. I came down with the flu. I didn't think I could be quiet, so I didn't try it. Hubby got a doe at 5 yards. It bedded down and fell asleep right below him. I told him it wasn't hunting if you shoot it while it's sleeping.


----------



## Addicted (Aug 6, 2007)

mn_huntergirl said:


> PAOW you are too funny!! I love it!
> 
> Yesterday I was sitting in a blind (new experience for me) and I had a doe come in. I watched her for a little bit, drew back and OF COURSE she turned and showed me her rear end. I sat there holding my bow drawn until my arms burned so I let down. Shortly after that she turned broad side! I waited a little bit and drew back again. She walked closer to the blind, was standing perfectly for me to shoot her broadside at 25 yards. I took the shot and my arrow went through the side of the blind, under her and into the brush behind her! AGH!! She looked around like "what the heck was that?" I set up with another arrow, drew back again and she walked away from me. I was not happy with myself.
> At dark another deer came in, broad side 30 yard shot, simple enough right? I could see the deer, but it was darker in the blind so my pins were harder to see. I took the shot, and again, went passed the deer into the woods and went thump. It looked around and walked off.
> I know I didn't hit either one and I am getting upset with myself. I also sense that my boyfriend is getting frustrated with me too. I am thinking maybe I should just give up and try again next year.



What type of blind are you using? Does is have the shoot through mesh? If yes, did you practice shooting through that to see if the arrows shoot the same before you went out? I know the 1st time I sat in a ground blind we moved the mesh up & out of the way because I hadn't practiced with it down & we didn't want to take any chances. Check into a light (Tru Glo) that screws into the top of your site for when your in the blind, it'll do wonders! DON'T GIVE UP!!! When the time is right, it'll all fall into place :tongue: Good luck!! I FINALLY get to go out this weekend! Hopefully the temps will stay cool.:wink:


----------



## doe_eyes76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Critter Gitter2 said:


> Thanks Laurie. "Having fun with the critters." I like that. The people I work with tell me its sick when I have them as my wallpaper.



Yeah I have a few people who think it's gross when I have hunting pics for my wallpaper too..oh well!! I like 'em. Here's a pic of my kids and hubby from last season.


----------



## doe_eyes76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Native Girl said:


> Well, not really sure if this is where I should be posting these pics, but I really didn't see a thread that seemed appropriate. So, here goes.
> 
> This was the first weekend here in Oklahoma for archery season. I got in my stand around 6:40 AM and this guy came by around 7:40. At first I thought he was a squirrel. He was actually making a rub right next to the tree I was in, just 5 yards away..... The limbs on the tree was shaking so much I thought that the squirrels were up and about making their breakfast run. Then I peeked around the limb and to my surprise this is what I saw.... He ran a few does off the field (out of range) then came back under my stand and I got about a 15 yard shot.
> 
> Hope the pictures work.




OMG! What an awesome buck! Congrats! I would love to get one like that some day. :wink:


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

doe_eyes76 said:


> Yeah I have a few people who think it's gross when I have hunting pics for my wallpaper too..oh well!! I like 'em. Here's a pic of my kids and hubby from last season.


 cute kids!!!!!! now that is a picture for a christmas card!!!


----------



## Critter Gitter2 (Sep 1, 2005)

looks like we all have some cute kids, with no lack of outdoors deficit disorder...btw that is a real thing. Read about it in a magazine. 

Hopefully we all get bucks as nice as Native Girls. If not we can cut and paste our faces onto her picture :laugh:


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

QUOTE=Critter Gitter2;5469597]looks like we all have some cute kids, with no lack of outdoors deficit disorder...btw that is a real thing. Read about it in a magazine. 

Hopefully we all get bucks as nice as Native Girls. If not we can cut and paste our faces onto her picture :laugh:[/QUOTE]


 the kids are going to be at grandma and grandpas again this weekend i can get out into the woods again hopfully i can get something even if i have to stab the damnmonk that runs into my blind!!! lol:wink:

hehehehe i need to reload photoshop into this computer hopfully the hamster can handel it!!!:set1_violent002:


----------



## Native Girl (Jul 7, 2007)

Critter Gitter2 said:


> looks like we all have some cute kids, with no lack of outdoors deficit disorder...btw that is a real thing. Read about it in a magazine.
> 
> Hopefully we all get bucks as nice as Native Girls. If not we can cut and paste our faces onto her picture :laugh:


OMG that is hilarious....:laugh: Feel free, I'm sure that you all would look better.... :wink: the face paint was a little much, but it was just so hot...

Thanks again.


----------



## mn_huntergirl (Jul 10, 2007)

Native Girl you can join my team...lol!! Seriously, NICE BUCK!!! That's awsome!

Addicted, I was using blind with the mesh, and no I didn't practice shooting out of it first :embara: probably should have  

Another miss this week!! This is getting disgusting. My bf sat in the blind with me, and we were in there for a couple of hours and saw nothing. All of a sudden, out of no where, 5 does are out there....and YES we were paying attention the whole time. He pointed one out, talked me through getting into position and of course she turned. He told me to go for another one, again talked me through it and I fired. Missed! Arrow went into the dirt under her. We figured that the problem was I wasn't sitting with my back straight, so next time I'm shooting from a kneeling position and if that doesn't work it's tree stands ONLY for me.


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Out for the opener this morning, had a doe and two youngsters come in but not close enough...wind was swirling so they were spooky. We'll see what tonight brings!


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

turkeygirl said:


> Out for the opener this morning, had a doe and two youngsters come in but not close enough...wind was swirling so they were spooky. We'll see what tonight brings!


the wind was swirlly all day yesterday here also....


Friday night thou i burped and i had a buck come up and do a snort wheez(that is what i was told it was called) to me... who needs a grunt call when all you have to do is eat McDonald's and drink some sweet tea fast.... i didn't get to see it as it came up to my closed window on the blind...i am really hating this damn blind!... Saturday morning i heard a grunt but again i couldn't see it as it was still dark out...then Saturday night Murphy visited me again... i was sitting in the blind and all of a sudden i found my self on the ground with the blind on me...my dang chair broke... my hunt ended right there....cause like a 1/2 hour if not sooner i had two guys arguing down the road from me and with the swirling wind well not a good night.... i cant wait till the rut when the deer become stupid!:wink:


----------



## thedogmother (Jan 8, 2004)

*Got team #18 some points*

Ok not many but some. Also, a pic of the view from my hunting spot on Saturday evening.


----------



## mooseswife (Aug 2, 2007)

thedogmother said:


> Ok not many but some. Also, a pic of the view from my hunting spot on Saturday evening.


What a beautiful view!! Congrats on the bow kill!!!!!!!!


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

thedogmother said:


> Ok not many but some. Also, a pic of the view from my hunting spot on Saturday evening.


:cheer2: :cheer2:
Congrats on the kabob critter


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

congrates!!!! on the kabob critter!!!!


----------



## Critter Gitter2 (Sep 1, 2005)

congrats on the kabob critter. Heck of a view all you would see from my hunting spot is leaves. I can't wait until the leave fall off of the trees.

I went out Saturday and could've, should've shot a doe but I had too work that night and didn't want to call off for a doe. I'm saving my attendance points for the big buck, which means I won't accrue any points. lol. I guess i will get her sometime this week :smile: hopefully.


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

OMG! I haven't had any computer for days and it has been driving me crazy! First of all, congratulations to all of the harvest on here. There have been quite a few since I last looked on the thread.  Awesome buck native girl! Lots of critters too! I am envious.

My hunting trip this weekend to San Angelo, TX yielded nothing. I did get a shot a doe thank goodness. But, I did not guess my yardage right. I shot low and she bounced around and ran off. I was so disappointed. My hubby took the range finders with him so I was SOL. I am thankful that I at least got to see some deer this time though. We also saw a rattle snake. That was a first for me.  

We went on a deer drive an that was not good. What goes on at the deer camp, stays at the deer camp. I am not in favor of THAT practice. 

The weather was in the 90's, sunny, and HOT during the day and dropped down to the high 50's at night. The camping was fun but I was wore out when we got home late Sunday night. 

Good luck to everyone. I am going to be back out there next weekend!:wink:


----------



## huskerbabe (Jun 15, 2007)

*Hubby is beating me!!*

Oh not literally!!  But he is dropping does left and right!! Just so I am not rambling here are the details from our other forum in which we are in a deer hunting contest! (I am nebrhuntress)
http://www.huntingnet.com/forum/tm.aspx?m=2253983&mpage=15
Last week I was going to pop a squirrel in the backyard and he wouldnt let me (we live in town)!! 

I'll be out this weekend!!


----------



## thedogmother (Jan 8, 2004)

*Scoresheet*

Hey Huskerbabe I'm on that contest as well. Go Girls!! It would be nice to have a scoresheet posted like they do. That way we can keep track on the teams and have an idea of how the other teams are doing.


----------



## Baby Bow (Jan 10, 2006)

I went to Missouri last weekend to hunt. Anyone watching the weather channel knows how much rain they got. I think they figured we got about five inches in a couple of days. Anyway, I toughed it out and this was my reward. She was a small doe but she should be good eating.

This is the only way I know how to put a picture up.

Here it is gals *CountryWoman*


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

:cheer2: Team 5:cheer2: CONGRATS Partner!!!
way to put us in first place:wink:


----------



## huskerbabe (Jun 15, 2007)

*Great job Kriss!!!* :RockOn: At least you got one!!! All I saw was that fawn and man did it rain down there!!!:toothy2: was able to only hunt for 7 hours without rain out of 3 days!!


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

As of right now with all the entrys seen so far 4 teams have points:wav: . . .more to come soon I know:cheer2:

Team 5:
Baby Bow: 1 doe-50 pts
CountryWoman: 4 kabobs(rabbits)-20 pts
Total:70pts

Team 15:
doe_eyes76: 1 doe-50 pts
Critter Gitter2
Total:50 pts

Team 9:
tmvidsgirl: 1 kabob(squirel( can't count groundhog because you aren't in pic but :thumb-5pts
Mustang_Holly
Total: 5pts

Team 18:
PAOUTDOORWOMAN
thedogmother: 1 kabob(rabbit)5pts
Total: 5pts

Lets keep them coming :cheer2:


----------



## Baby Bow (Jan 10, 2006)

huskerbabe said:


> *Great job Kriss!!!* :RockOn: At least you got one!!! All I saw was that fawn and man did it rain down there!!!:toothy2: was able to only hunt for 7 hours without rain out of 3 days!!


Any time you want to go down there let me know. I would love to go with ya. I am sick of the rain though. LOL


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

*Congrats Kriss!!!*

Way to go!!:wink::wink::wink::tongue:


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

CountryWoman said:


> As of right now with all the entrys seen so far 4 teams have points:wav: . . .more to come soon I know:cheer2:
> 
> Team 5:
> Baby Bow: 1 doe-50 pts
> ...


thedogmother got a rabbit....where did you get bird???lol oh no did someone give her the bird and she shot them? hehehehehheeh sorry i am in a weird mood tonight!!!


congrates to everyone who has been able to get something!!!!! may you get many more!!!!


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

PAOUTDOORWOMAN said:


> thedogmother got a rabbit....where did you get bird???lol oh no did someone give her the bird and she shot them? hehehehehheeh sorry i am in a weird mood tonight!!!
> 
> 
> congrates to everyone who has been able to get something!!!!! may you get many more!!!!


bad pic on the computer I was on I guess :noidea: 

I fixed it:embara: saw that I had been wrong as I was scrolling down this time.


----------



## mooseswife (Aug 2, 2007)

Baby Bow said:


> I went to Missouri last weekend to hunt. Anyone watching the weather channel knows how much rain they got. I think they figured we got about five inches in a couple of days. Anyway, I toughed it out and this was my reward. She was a small doe but she should be good eating.
> 
> This is the only way I know how to put a picture up.
> 
> Here it is gals *CountryWoman*



Congratulations on the doe!!!!!!!! Way to go!!


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

CountryWoman said:


> bad pic on the computer I was on I guess :noidea:
> 
> I fixed it:embara: saw that I had been wrong as I was scrolling down this time.


:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::set1_draught2:
:set1_violent002:
and here i thought we got more points! 
i was just picking with ya countrywoman...:wink: 
i need to pick on someone today and the kids are in bed and b/f is at work lol


----------



## huskerbabe (Jun 15, 2007)

Baby Bow said:


> Any time you want to go down there let me know. I would love to go with ya. I am sick of the rain though. LOL


 Im on vacation the from the 27-4th not sure what our schedule is yet, plan on hunting everday and not sure where either, just that we are going!


----------



## katydid211 (Jun 14, 2007)

*A Kabob Story*

OK, ladies about time I quit lurking and fess up. 

A few weeks ago some friends introduced me to goose hunting w/bow. 2 days we hunted, but it was chilly and the geese weren’t off the water. I had a chance to hunt alone early one morning before work. I was really excited, my first solo hunt. Not five minutes after getting to the land, I found about 20 geese on the ground. Snuck in on them, but at 40 yards they started to walk. I wasn’t completely comfortable with that long of a shot, but thought I’d try. Drew back, got a goose in my sight, and let fly……GOT ONE! My heart was beating so fast as I scanned the geese looking for the one I hit. Finally spotted it….my arrow had entered back to front….broadhead protruding from the front like a sparkling hood ornament and fletchings out its behind. Great, I thought, just like the one I got to from my buddy to clean a few days before….he said that one laid right down and died. Hmmm, it’s still walking, should lay down any minute now. Suddenly, the entire flock took flight, including my “goose kabob”…flew over the small pond on my left and joined another group of geese. I couldn’t believe it! 

I high-tailed it around the pond, got out my binos and searched the flock for a downed goose…..there wasn’t one! Where was it???? I’m scanning about 50 geese and no Kabob, no bleeding goose anywhere! Finally I see it and it is STILL walking around! I am feeling really bad now….I need to put another arrow in that goose and put it down…..this is terrible. I carefully reach for my bow, nock an arrow and patiently wait for a shot. Ok, here it is……ready to draw back….WHAT??? My goose kabob and 3 other geese take to the air, they climb and climb and climb…..and keep on going…..with my arrow! Now I feel horrible and I’m mad (I only had 2 good arrows for broadhead league and that darn goose stole one!). I hike over to the next pond, which is considerably larger…but no geese on the water. There are three geese nearby…..but none ready to be the next Minnesota State Fair treat “goose on a stick”. 

Well, I walked the waterline twice with no sign of the “goose kabob”. Feeling like the most irresponsible hunter, I pack it in and head to work. One of my buddies was going to hunt the same area later in the day, so I told him the story and asked him to look for my “Goose Kabob” or at least my arrow! Later that afternoon he sends me an email. He got his 4th goose of the season, he says. But he feels really bad about shooting it…..cause it walked right up to him and asked, “Hey, do you know where I can get a really cool piercing like one of my friends has?” Yes, my buddy was ROFLHAO!!!! Now none of the guys at the archery club want to get me mad….they are worried I’ll “pierce” them. 

Next day, my lovely daughter tells me that she thought she saw my goose fly over her school (only 20 miles from where I hunted!). Smart-aleck! I told her to quick check our pool in the backyard….maybe the goose was delivering my arrow!

I’m getting a new tattoo on Friday, I’ve decided I’ll see if the shop might want to hire me to do piercings! If only I could get that goose to give me a reference!:embara:

Congrats to everyone on your kills. Good luck to the rest of us!


----------



## mooseswife (Aug 2, 2007)

Great story katydid!!!


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

:rofl::chortle:
:set1_rolf2:

i loved that story!!! and i am sure you are not the first person who has had that happened to them.. it might come back and want a matching set of piercing!:wink:
i had read some where that a guy was duck hunting and the bird he thought he took home dead was actually alive still after being kept in the cooler! lol


----------



## mn_huntergirl (Jul 10, 2007)

i love it!! that is a great story, thanks for sharing!!!:set1_rolf2:


----------



## huskerbabe (Jun 15, 2007)

*I know how you feel!!*

katydid that is a great story, and I know you feel bad-but it happens-the worst of it is if someone sees that goose:sad:

I have a suggestion and a story

first switch to guillitine broadheads! these broadheads will literally cut the head off of the goose-or slice it or if you hit the body it will just loose a few feathers! No kabobs!

second my embarrising story

I was deer hunting when a pair of deer came into my stand a large doe and her yearling. I take aim at the doe and hit a branch the arrow landing straight up and down on the top of her head!:mg: it didnt go in very deep other wise I probably would have dropped her. She didnt run, just jumped and then the yearling licked the side of her head - probably a bit of blood- :sad:and then they trotted off-and her with that arrow still sticking up out of her head!!:eek2:

I am sure she is just fine-but I was horrified!!!! So shall we all tell our OMG stories now?!!?


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

katydid211 said:


> OK, ladies about time I quit lurking and fess up.
> 
> A few weeks ago some friends introduced me to goose hunting w/bow. 2 days we hunted, but it was chilly and the geese weren’t off the water. I had a chance to hunt alone early one morning before work. I was really excited, my first solo hunt. Not five minutes after getting to the land, I found about 20 geese on the ground. Snuck in on them, but at 40 yards they started to walk. I wasn’t completely comfortable with that long of a shot, but thought I’d try. Drew back, got a goose in my sight, and let fly……GOT ONE! My heart was beating so fast as I scanned the geese looking for the one I hit. Finally spotted it….my arrow had entered back to front….broadhead protruding from the front like a sparkling hood ornament and fletchings out its behind. Great, I thought, just like the one I got to from my buddy to clean a few days before….he said that one laid right down and died. Hmmm, it’s still walking, should lay down any minute now. Suddenly, the entire flock took flight, including my “goose kabob”…flew over the small pond on my left and joined another group of geese. I couldn’t believe it!
> 
> ...


 Good story :thumb: definatly hits close to home here :wink: a rabbit ran off with one if my good arrows the other day with a rubber blunt in it . . .still havent' found it it is out in those dang tumbleweeds somewhere


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

huskerbabe said:


> katydid that is a great story, and I know you feel bad-but it happens-the worst of it is if someone sees that goose:sad:
> 
> I have a suggestion and a story
> 
> ...


Those guillotenes look really good but they are expensive


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

So an OMG story huh:embara:? I was going to leave this story "untold"

Well during the early season I thought I had my deer so I was like :cheer2: We usually "spot & stalk" here so we find a nice group of 4 muleys (4 pt, 3 pt, 2 pt, and a spike(for you southerners multipy by 2 and then add 2 for eyeguards :noidea out in the draw about 400-450 yds away. . . .

I get on my face mask and start sneaking out there :spy: After I get out a ways I am like "now how far have I really gone and which group of yuccas :confused3:" So I use my range finder to range the truck :lol: . . .okay more to go . . . I get about 300-325 and I am like . . .which yucca still since I can't see the cactus like sticks(horns in velvet there are lots of cholla cactus) :embara: 

So I look back at my hubby with my binoculars . .he is waving to the left . .go left, you can tell by now he is frustrated not being in the action and trying to direct me to the bigger group since they bedded in two differnt mesquites with the smaller ones under one and the bigger ones under the other. Well I start working my way left . . .look back at him . .more left. Well finally I am almost where I "think" I am supposed to be . . . .I pick my next bush about 10 yds away:spy:I step out to go to it and realize "my" bush is the "small boys" bush the spike has his head cocked with a VERY confused look that says "what the . . . ." 
I draw . . . they jump up and go stand broad side at 30ish yds . . .. . .release . . . .hits him exactly right where I aimedcheer2: I guessed my yardage right) they all take off(the two big boys were still more left) and suddenly he leaves the group and beds down  . . . . . .we wait around around an hour and go to "recover" my nice 2pt muley . . . . .and he jumps up and runs away  not much of a blood puddle or anything we see him bed again and figure we will get him in the morning . . . .the next day . . .no buck but about a quarter size drop of blood in his second bed . . . . .

So in conslusion he only had a flesh wound I must have missed his heart by less then an inch It was very cool to get that close though and I am getting better at this stalking thing:wink:. . . .I am pretty sure I saw him the other day 
Oh and maybe go a little more left then you think you need to :chortle:


----------



## queenie3232 (Feb 2, 2007)

*Well as long as were confessing....*

My very first day out hunting in my life on october 1st i was super excited and couldnt wait to get out there..well i am sitting in my stand and about 6:15pm i see a doe prancing around and i just got so excted my heart started pounding..granted she was still about 80 yards away..well she came into about 60 and i got so excited that i drew my bow thinking i would hold my bow back until it came into range well she never did and i told my boyfriend about it and he just started laughing really hard and couldnt believe i had my bow drawn as long as i did..oh well rookie mistake:embara:


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Team 19 is on the board. I scored on a 6 point buck Wednesday evening. Have to get thep hoto posted and what not, but we have some points!


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

turkeygirl said:


> Team 19 is on the board. I scored on a 6 point buck Wednesday evening. Have to get thep hoto posted and what not, but we have some points!


:cheer2: Congrats:wink: lookin forward to pics :thumb:


----------



## camoqueen (Sep 18, 2006)

*Points!*

Well here's my bow kill this weekend! Way too windy for deer but got this little guy Saturday afternoon. That gets us five points for team #1!


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

:cheer2: for camoqueen (& team 1) CONGRATS :wink:


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

*My first harvest...*

Here's a pic of me and my Saturday morning harvest (first one ever)... I've learned alot in hunting just 4 times. 

Experience is the best teacher
Just because it looks like a doe...doesn't mean it is:embara:
Hunter shake/nerves can be avoided or atleast controlled
PATIENCE, PATIENCE, PATIENCE:wink:
I know there's more, but these are what sticks out right now.

Team 6 now has 50 pts for their first "doe"


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Update on the teams with points :wink:

Team 5:
Baby Bow: 1 doe-50 pts
CountryWoman: 4 kabobs(rabbits)-20 pts
Total:70pts

Team 15:
doe_eyes76: 1 doe-50 pts
Critter Gitter2
Total:50 pts

Team 6:
Cookie Bear
smurphysgirl: 1 "doe":lol:-50 pts
Total:50pts

Team 9:
tmvidsgirl: 1 kabob(squirel( can't count groundhog because you aren't in pic but :thumb-5pts
Mustang_Holly
Total: 5pts

Team 18:
PAOUTDOORWOMAN
thedogmother: 1 kabob(rabbit)5pts
Total: 5pts

Team 1:
camoqueen: 1 kabob(squirrel)
mn_hunter girl
Total: 5pts

Lets keep them coming :cheer2:


----------



## LADYSHOOTER330 (Feb 14, 2005)

*Team 10 Has Points!!!!!!*

I got my first bow kill last night. was waiting for a bigger one, have seen alot of deer the last week but just didnt have a good shot. last night this guy gave me 6 different shots and i finally couldnt take anymore. i was taking pics of him with my phone before i ended up shooting him. here is a pic of him before i shot him, will post pics after i score him this evening. also while in my stand i got a little annoyed by a squirrel and shot him to..lol he is in deer pic also.


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

LADYSHOOTER330 said:


> I got my first bow kill last night. was waiting for a bigger one, have seen alot of deer the last week but just didnt have a good shot. last night this guy gave me 6 different shots and i finally couldnt take anymore. i was taking pics of him with my phone before i ended up shooting him. here is a pic of him before i shot him, will post pics after i score him this evening. also while in my stand i got a little annoyed by a squirrel and shot him to..lol he is in deer pic also.


:cheer2::cheer2: CONGRATS!!!!! Looking forward to the pics :wink:


----------



## mooseswife (Aug 2, 2007)

LADYSHOOTER330 said:


> I got my first bow kill last night. was waiting for a bigger one, have seen alot of deer the last week but just didnt have a good shot. last night this guy gave me 6 different shots and i finally couldnt take anymore. i was taking pics of him with my phone before i ended up shooting him. here is a pic of him before i shot him, will post pics after i score him this evening. also while in my stand i got a little annoyed by a squirrel and shot him to..lol he is in deer pic also.


Congratulations on your first bow kill!!! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## melam (Mar 9, 2006)

Team 16 will be on the board as soon as I get my buck scored from Illinois - and get the pics resized of my doe too  

whoo hoo!!! 

~Kygirl~


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations Melam and everyone else. I am officially jealous now!!!! I have to get on the on the score bored!!!


----------



## melam (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks Laurie!!!

My buck scored 114 2/8 .. plus my doe makes Team 16 ----- 164 2/8 points!!!!!! 

Com'on Morgansgirl - there are big ohio bucks out there  

Ronda


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

I'm trying. I haven't had any big ohio bucks walk under my stand yet. Just you wait. I'll get us some more points. Way to go by the way. Thanks for gettin' us a bunch of points.


----------



## Critter Gitter2 (Sep 1, 2005)

Congrats on the deer ladies. 
I am jealous. Had a nice one that needed to take one step. Instead he stuck his nose to the ground and took that step a full run and wouldn't stop for nothing. Guess I shouldve shot the doe that was broadside at 20 yrds. Then maybe he wouldve taken a step so I could have shot him to. Yeah like it would have happened that way. Only in my dreams.


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Well . . . . . . . . . . . . . 
I tagged this weekend but not with my bow:embara:/:cheer2:/:RockOn:
(My philosophy was that if something bigger then I had ever tagged gave me an oppertunity I would use my rifle) but since AZ is a one buck state I am "out" of the running

Beautiful 3 pt muley in full velvet(with no eye guards in sight:lol

Sorry Baby Bow  I will definatly go out kabob critter hunting(untill I fill the rest of my limit) to help the team out :wink:


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Very nice mulie CW!!! That is awesome. Congrats. :thumbs_up


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

DeeS said:


> Very nice mulie CW!!! That is awesome. Congrats. :thumbs_up


Thanks Dee :wink: couldn't pass him up


----------



## mooseswife (Aug 2, 2007)

Congrats ladies on the white tail and mulie. I am so jealous, LOL.


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

since so many of you are getting something i will send out a big CONGRATES~~~!!!! (actually i cant remember who i said congrates to and who i didntmy mind is going or gone this week)lol i need some :cocktail::cocktail::cocktail::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Critter Gitter2 (Sep 1, 2005)

Heck of a Mulie CW. That is awesome. I want a mulie so bad I would have shot him as well


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Critter Gitter2 said:


> Heck of a Mulie CW. That is awesome. I want a mulie so bad I would have shot him as well


You will get one sometime soon I am sure :wink: Muleys are all I have ever really hunted . . .actually we did hunt coues whitetail some during the early archery hunt but not very successfully :lol:.


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

CountryWoman said:


> Well . . . . . . . . . . . . .
> I tagged this weekend but not with my bow:embara:/:cheer2:/:RockOn:
> (My philosophy was that if something bigger then I had ever tagged gave me an oppertunity I would use my rifle) but since AZ is a one buck state I am "out" of the running
> 
> ...


Awesome CW!! I am in KY right now. Left Dallas on Thursday. We have been bow hunting morning and night. Well, today is opening day of gun season here and two of our boys (19 and 21 year olds) both got does this morning. It is tough coming back to "deer camp" and seeing the harvest while we haven't got squat yet. I think tomorrow I am going to convert over to the gun for a day and try it out. I don't know for sure, but I am tired of not getting a deer yet!!! We'll see. 

Congratulations!!!! 

Laurie


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

well our season is now over sorry dogmother i couldnt get a shot at anything i might be going out in the late season which is in dec after christmas i belive.....only if i dont get one or two with the upgraded broadhead as cw says lol!!!!(gun)


----------



## Critter Gitter2 (Sep 1, 2005)

laurie6805 said:


> Awesome CW!! I am in KY right now. Left Dallas on Thursday. We have been bow hunting morning and night. Well, today is opening day of gun season here and two of our boys (19 and 21 year olds) both got does this morning. It is tough coming back to "deer camp" and seeing the harvest while we haven't got squat yet. I think tomorrow I am going to convert over to the gun for a day and try it out. I don't know for sure, but I am tired of not getting a deer yet!!! We'll see.
> 
> Congratulations!!!!
> 
> Laurie


I have been hunting day and night here for the last couple of days. And let me say my hips and knees are killing me. If I never see another climber and have to hike it around I will be happy. Let me tell you it was all for not. Not a damn thing. The hubby wacked a doe yesterday....the kicker is he made me field dress it. How is that fair? I am not a happy hunter at the moment. The alarm went off this morning and I said hell with it my hip hurts to bad. Rolled over and slept 5 more hours cozied up in the flannel sheets and fleece pjs. dreamin about hunting was alot better than sitting in a cold tree stand freezing my butt off.
:wink:


----------



## Critter Gitter2 (Sep 1, 2005)

PAOUTDOORWOMAN said:


> well our season is now over sorry dogmother i couldnt get a shot at anything i might be going out in the late season which is in dec after christmas i belive.....only if i dont get one or two with the upgraded broadhead as cw says lol!!!!(gun)


hopefully you get one with the high power broadhead. You can always load the family in the truck and come to Ohio. Our season is open until Feb. IF you go out with me you will see deer and plenty of them. Everyone I hunt with see alot of deer and I see none. (I think they maybe hogging all of the deer. :laugh: Trying to keep a girl down. Yep that is what they are up to. )


----------



## heathshayne (Feb 15, 2004)

Congratulations Ladyshooter....and to all the other women who have harvested thier deer!!

I have not had a great year...my husband has seen a buck just about every watch...I have only seen a button buck and a small doe. Hopefully within the next few days I can get something:wink:


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

Critter Gitter2 said:


> hopefully you get one with the high power broadhead. You can always load the family in the truck and come to Ohio. Our season is open until Feb. IF you go out with me you will see deer and plenty of them. Everyone I hunt with see alot of deer and I see none. (I think they maybe hogging all of the deer. :laugh: Trying to keep a girl down. Yep that is what they are up to. )


lol i might take you up on that offer evenif it is just me!:wink: lol if i can talk to b/f into it lol:wink:


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

Okay,

Now we are leaving KY and I didn't even see a deer! The guys "rode the roads" a couple of evenings and saw hundreds of deer, but never in the morning or evening hunt times. I heard lot's of people shooting, but gun or bow I didn't even get a shot. So.......we are now headed by to TX and we are going to go to San Angelo to try our luck there again. I did get a shot at a doe there but totally missed judged my yardage. (hubby had the range finders, we don't do that anymore!) Man, I am getting frustrated!


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

laurie6805 said:


> Awesome CW!! I am in KY right now. Left Dallas on Thursday. We have been bow hunting morning and night. Well, today is opening day of gun season here and two of our boys (19 and 21 year olds) both got does this morning. It is tough coming back to "deer camp" and seeing the harvest while we haven't got squat yet. I think tomorrow I am going to convert over to the gun for a day and try it out. I don't know for sure, but I am tired of not getting a deer yet!!! We'll see.
> 
> Congratulations!!!!
> 
> Laurie


Thanks Laurie :wink: Hunting is great anyway you can do it.



Critter Gitter2 said:


> I have been hunting day and night here for the last couple of days. And let me say my hips and knees are killing me. If I never see another climber and have to hike it around I will be happy. Let me tell you it was all for not. Not a damn thing. The hubby wacked a doe yesterday....the kicker is he made me field dress it. How is that fair? I am not a happy hunter at the moment. The alarm went off this morning and I said hell with it my hip hurts to bad. Rolled over and slept 5 more hours cozied up in the flannel sheets and fleece pjs. dreamin about hunting was alot better than sitting in a cold tree stand freezing my butt off.
> :wink:


I am sorry you are so sore  and I completely can relate. . . sometimes dreaming about hunting is SO much better then actually getting out of bed 



laurie6805 said:


> Okay,
> 
> Now we are leaving KY and I didn't even see a deer! The guys "rode the roads" a couple of evenings and saw hundreds of deer, but never in the morning or evening hunt times. I heard lot's of people shooting, but gun or bow I didn't even get a shot. So.......we are now headed by to TX and we are going to go to San Angelo to try our luck there again. I did get a shot at a doe there but totally missed judged my yardage. (hubby had the range finders, we don't do that anymore!) Man, I am getting frustrated!


Sorry it didn't go well  GOOD LUCK with the next trip :wink:


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

PAOUTDOORWOMAN said:


> well our season is now over sorry dogmother i couldnt get a shot at anything i might be going out in the late season which is in dec after christmas i belive.....only if i dont get one or two with the upgraded broadhead as cw says lol!!!!(gun)


:thumb: to "high powered" or "upgraded broadheads"  GOOD LUCK


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Well for the past three days my husband and I have been on a drawn hunt in a state park. It has been great, I have seen deer from the stand every time but one. I have taken two shots--at bucks no less but have come up short both times. I missed a beautiful eight pointer yesterday morning. I could kick myself...it was a perfect broadside shot and he was very, very close and I got buck fever so bad!!!

Starting tomorrow it is an open hunt in the park so I took tomorrow and Friday off to try some more. It has been a good weekend, I am sore all over and am having to wash clothes a lot!! It is tough getting up at 3:15, we did sleep in and rest this morning so that helped. 

It has been fun so far, I have seen lots of deer and some turkeys, tons of squirrels and some beautiful birds. 

Good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

*I hear ya'*

I know what you mean laurie and critter gitter, I am getting frustrated and tired of that climber. I took off from work all last week and while I saw several deer, nothing big enough to shoot at. At least I've been seeing deer. I didn't get to go out on M-Tu because it was so windy here. I have to work tonight and tomorrow night but I will be back out Wednesday afternoon after a quick am nap when I get home. I might have 6 days after that. I'm just gonna' keep tryin' melam. I won't let you down, at least not yet.:wink:


----------



## Critter Gitter2 (Sep 1, 2005)

I called off work last night so I could hunt today. Got the kids off to school and headed to the woods. Got in my stand at 7:30, sat until 1 saw nothing. Heard some grunting though. Ate lunch, and headed back out at 2:30 sat until almost dark before I saw anything. 3 does came in and stopped right where I needed them to. Drew back and let her fly. Hit her. She fell down got back up and took off. Then 2 minutes later I see a huge buck at 50yds checking his scrape. Well he started grunting (continuous for about 5 minutes) and came around a thicket broadside 20 yrds. All of a sudden he bolts. That is when I realized my phone was vibrating. Hubby calling to check on me.  He came back around and a few others came in but it was too dark to shoot. So I wait until they all leave to get down. When I lowered the bow I moved my hat and off went my light. So I get down in the dark. Get the cell phone out use it as a light to find the light. Well, apparently they don't make lights like they use to cause it came apart from falling 30ft. I use the phone to get my climber together and get out of the woods. I call a buddy who lives near by and he comes out with his 4wheeler and flash lights. While I am waiting on him it starts thundering and lightening. Tracked the deer through the woods to a cut corn field before the rain dumped. Tracked into a thicket and out into a plowed field before we lost the blood. I am not happy. Hopefully it gets cold enough tonight that I can go find her in the morning when I get off work and she won't be spoiled. See what tomorrow brings. 

Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## doe_eyes76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Sorry about your bad luck!:sad: Hopefully you find her. I knocked my light off my hat climbing up a tree the last time I went out. I was hoping I'd still be able to find it when I got back down, which I did. That made me a little nervous! I am going back out saturday and I am so anxious, the bucks are movin' for sure! I hope I get a shot at one. Good luck Crittergitter.


----------



## mooseswife (Aug 2, 2007)

I am so envious of you all being able to at least get out and do some hunting. My hubby and I are in the final stages of remodeling a house. We are in the process of sanding drywall right now...what a YUCKY job that is. Most of our spare time is spent on working on the house. We have to be ready to move in on December 1, then things will settle down and I can finally get back out there. Thank goodness archery season lasts until the end of January.


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

Good luck Critter Gitter. I hope you find her. We are going back out this weekend. Oh, a big congratulations to Camoqueen also!! I am getting so frustrated. If I don't get a doe or buck here shortly I am going to blow my stack!!! :mg: I am happy for everyone else though!! Good Luck


----------



## camoqueen (Sep 18, 2006)

*Too bad!*

Got a doe with the bow last Monday. A 9 pointer with the bow on Wednesday (broken G4 on right side). Waiting to see if I can get a bigger one later on in the season for the contest. But this big guy walked in on me when I had my rifle on Sunday morning. Darn the luck but I'm still glad I got him. He's 11 points and almost perfect! Biggest buck under my belt to date. Shaping up to be a great season! Good luck to all!


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

camoqueen said:


> Got a doe with the bow last Monday. A 9 pointer with the bow on Wednesday (broken G4 on right side). Waiting to see if I can get a bigger one later on in the season for the contest. But this big guy walked in on me when I had my rifle on Sunday morning. Darn the luck but I'm still glad I got him. He's 11 points and almost perfect! Biggest buck under my belt to date. Shaping up to be a great season! Good luck to all!


Well, I think it is an awesome looking buck! I'll take it for my team if you do get another!:wink: Oh, I guess that isn't allowed is it? Bummer! *Congratulations Camoqueen!!*


----------



## mooseswife (Aug 2, 2007)

camoqueen said:


> Got a doe with the bow last Monday. A 9 pointer with the bow on Wednesday (broken G4 on right side). Waiting to see if I can get a bigger one later on in the season for the contest. But this big guy walked in on me when I had my rifle on Sunday morning. Darn the luck but I'm still glad I got him. He's 11 points and almost perfect! Biggest buck under my belt to date. Shaping up to be a great season! Good luck to all!


Nice buck!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Critter Gitter2 (Sep 1, 2005)

Nice buck camoqueen.


----------



## Critter Gitter2 (Sep 1, 2005)

So I didnt find my doe. Sorry Doe_eyes no points for us. We will see what later in the week brings.


----------



## camoqueen (Sep 18, 2006)

*Huh?*

Sorry to be a stickler but I was just admiring Melam's buck and noticed that her bow is not in the picture. :embara: Am I wrong? I thought you had to have your bow in the picture in order for the points. Don't want to be a whistle blower but thought I would mention it for future pictures for everyone else too.


----------



## melam (Mar 9, 2006)

*Merry Christmas...*

here ya go---- most everyone here knows i do not believe in gun hunting - bow is the only way for me 



Also, since we're discussing issues --- i think you should have to post and score your deer w/in a week of killing them... those of us who only get a chance to hunt every now and then are handicapped by those who can kill one early then sit on it and wait to see if they kill a larger buck later... just an idea...


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Good picture. 

And the rules don't state a time limit after tagging a deer and entering it. They just have to have all entry's in by . . January something I think 

And overall it is really hard to be fair to everyone since we all live in different states with different laws and bag limits. If we went with the laws in my state nobody would be able to get points for a doe either  because in AZ we don't even have a doe season:lol:


----------



## tmvidalsgirl (Aug 9, 2007)

*Got 2*

Squirrels that is.
Took 3 feathers off a turkey this morning and then decided to hit a squirrel or two.
Rifle season was awesome. Got my first rifle wallhanger. 
No bow deer yet, but I still have till Jan 15th. 

Squirrel picture with me in it attached.

Gotta tell ya, my 14 yr old daughter thought I was a psycho this afternoon. I "skunned" two squirrels then came in to bake 6 dozen cookies for a Xmas event this weekend.

Annie


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

Hey, I took feathers off a turkey on Thanksgiving weekend. No deer yet! I was really excited about the turkey feathers though! They were sliced right off. At the rate I am going my family is going to have to fast for the holidays, eek. 

We went to San Angelo, Texas for Thanksgiving. Hunted everyday, morning and night. We camped in a tent and got snowed on, rained on, sleeted on. Hard core camp trip. Surely all my dues must be paid? Keeping at it!!!!

Laurie

Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## laurie6805 (Jun 29, 2007)

These are the types of rubs that were down in San Angelo, Texas. Huge!! But did I see any? NO.:sad: Anyway, good luck to everyone.


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Okay Ladies here are the 9 teams with points on the board so far(I think I have everyone:noidea :wav:Good job:wink:

Team 16:
melam: 1 doe-50 pts 1 buck 114 2/8 pts
morgan’s girl
Total: 164 2/8

Team 5:
Baby Bow: 1 doe-50 pts
CountryWoman: 4 kabobs(rabbits)-20 pts
Total:70pts

Team 1:
camoqueen: 1 kabob(squirrel) 1 doe-50pts
mn_hunter girl
Total: 55pts

Team 15:
doe_eyes76: 1 doe-50 pts
Critter Gitter2
Total:50 pts

Team 6:
Cookie Bear
smurphysgirl: 1 "doe"-50 pts
Total:50pts

Team 12:
Huskebabe: 1 doe-50pts
Bowhunter12346
Total: 50 pts

Team 17:
Squeeg: 1 doe - 50pts
Katydid211
Total: 50 pts

Team 9:
tmvidsgirl: 3 kabob(squirels(
can't count groundhog because you aren't in pic but 
)-15pts
Mustang_Holly
Total: 15pts

Team 18:
PAOUTDOORWOMAN
thedogmother: 1 kabob(rabbit)5pts
Total: 5pts


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

tmvidalsgirl said:


> Squirrels that is.
> Took 3 feathers off a turkey this morning and then decided to hit a squirrel or two.
> Rifle season was awesome. Got my first rifle wallhanger.
> No bow deer yet, but I still have till Jan 15th.
> ...


CONGRATS :wink: 
:hungry: cookies sound good :tongue: 

I missed your "points" the first time around adding things up for a points update:lol: . . . . .
Remember everyone to enter pics for points you got to post them over in the other "entry's" thread :wink: 

I will get your picture over their too Annie :thumb: 

I gotta say our(yours and mine:lol 1 purple & 2 pink vanes are just working awesome for adding up kabobs aren't they:wink:


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

How is everyone doing? Anyone hunting? :smow::lol: 

Hope everyone is having a great end to a great year. 

Happy Holidays


----------



## katydid211 (Jun 14, 2007)

Still hunting. Out 3 times this week. Passed on a doe on Tuesday...thought she was small. One of my hunting mentors was dissapointed in me....he keeps saying "JUST SHOOT SOMETHING!" :embara: Wednesday I was on the top step of my stand, bow hanging on the string, when 2 does came flying by. Husband was supposed to wait until I was settled and texted him before he went to his stand.....he couldn't wait and scared those 2 right at me. Oh well. Went alone yesterday and only saw a possum. Oh well, still a few days left and I'll give up baking Christmas cookies to hunt! :wink: 

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

katydid211 said:


> Still hunting. Out 3 times this week. Passed on a doe on Tuesday...thought she was small. One of my hunting mentors was dissapointed in me....he keeps saying "JUST SHOOT SOMETHING!" :embara: Wednesday I was on the top step of my stand, bow hanging on the string, when 2 does came flying by. Husband was supposed to wait until I was settled and texted him before he went to his stand.....he couldn't wait and scared those 2 right at me. Oh well. Went alone yesterday and only saw a possum. Oh well, still a few days left and I'll give up baking Christmas cookies to hunt! :wink:
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone!


Well glad you are getting out and hunting :thumb: Don't worry about passing on a doe, it is your decision all the way if you didn't feel right shooting her it could have ruined the whole experience :nod: 

And men(at least my husband) says I am an impatient hunter :lol: 

Merry Christmas to you too:wink:


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

*Hunting*

I've still been going out some. I switched my focus to does now that the antlers are starting to get weak around here. Don't want one to fall off as he goes down! Now that I've started going after the does there are none to be found. Figures I will keep going until the end of January, that's when we end here in OH. I need to start going back to different spots. Won't be long until sheds start dropping!! Love shed hunting.


----------



## Critter Gitter2 (Sep 1, 2005)

Took my 7yr old out last night and had about 20 of em running around. One was a huge buck. Do you think he could contain his excitement long enough for me to shoot one.  Heck no. When he yelled look at the big one there was a doe 40 yrds from us I was waiting for to walk into my shooting lane. She Blew at the blind and he blew back and off they went. So it goes. He is excited to go back out and whack the big one. Only if I can get him to sit still and be quite. 
Good luck to everyone.


----------



## PAOUTDOORWOMAN (Aug 21, 2007)

*lol*

your youngin sounds like my son...but we where spoting when he shouted out hi bambi yummy....:embara: the deer just looked at him and then took off..havent seen them since in that area lol i think they understood him..


I have till jan 12 to try to get out there and freeze my butt off to get me something this hunting season..

superglue will put them antlers right back on if they fall off lol

well wish me luck... I NEED IT!!!!!!!! 

i hope everyone had a very merry christmas and will have a great new year!


----------



## katydid211 (Jun 14, 2007)

Well, deer season is over for me. No deer for me, but I do have to post a squirrel pic so Sqeeg & I get a few more points. LOL. 

Past 2 weeks I was mostly working 1/2 days and hunting in the afternoons, so I was giving my Huntress products quite the workout. I'm so happy to be able to smell like a girl again! And I was able to dye my hair and cover up that ever-widening gray streak! 

Our last day was 12/31. I went out with my son (17) before dawn. I got cold about 9am and my son came in soon after. (We are spoiled...we can warm up in my brother's house) After an hour, I asked if he wanted to go back out....he replied NO WAY, I'M DONE. I was relieved....I just couldn't sit out another hour after spending the entire weekend without seeing a darned thing! :embara: It was a wonderful season though and I'm sure in a day or two I'll be counting down to this year's opening weekend.:tongue:

Happy New Year, everyone!


----------

